# Chilly Weather for June 05 Babies!!



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

here ya go davina and angel!


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Well I don't know if I'd go so far as to say it's chilly here but it is definiately cooler







I love September here.

Gwen is so cute Davina







Love her outfit.

Elaina has I guess hit the language explosion. She can't really say the new words right away but she tries and gets very close, and wants to point at everything and have me say what they are







That's fun. And she says some things really well like Hi, Daddy! and Hi Kitty! and Nice Kitty.







She loves going down slides.

Here is my latest favorite pic of her.

Hope everyone is enjoying this weekend! It's lovely here, I'm going to hang some laundry and we might go to a peace rally later on and I am hoping to sew some longies from a lambswool sweater today


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

fey- ahh i am jealous, you are so artistic!

not much to report here, i am just getting frustrated because i can't find enough time to study, the baby is *so* distraught over being separated from me that i don't want to send him off with my parents for more time, but i can't concentrate when he's around. so i am getting behind, which is so not like me.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i don't even want to think about school. yuck.







mamita

gwen is adorable davina! glad you stopped in









the pic of Elaina on the slide is too cute!








: bama!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Ugh, Michelle, the mere thought of being a student again gives me a queasy stomach. Give yourself some time, you'll find a good balance.
We are in Cincinnati for the wedding of one of Alex's friends...he was one of Alex's groomsmen in our wedding, and Alex is one of his. So he's been involved in wedding stuff since 10:30 this morning, the ceremony was from 1 - 2:30 (gotta love those Catholic weddings







) and my in laws drove up to stay with Cully while I went to the ceremony. I dropped them all off at a mall near the church so I wouldn't be too far away, and Cully did GREAT. He had a really good time with them, didn't fuss when I left (I watched from the car) and happily strolled around the mall with them. So then they came back to the hotel with Cully & I, we walked around for a bit, and now they are gone. I'm waiting for Alex to get back (they spent 3 hours driving around the city for picture taking...man, my wedding was a piece of CAKE







). Cully hasn't had too much in the way of naps today, so wish me luck for the reception. Of course there's a head table, so I'm going to be sitting with a bunch of people that I don't know while trying to harrang a squirmy 15 month old. Should be a hoot.

Fey - the computer is weird about loading pictures on whatever system I am on (some security thing I have installed) and I am WAITING to see that picture!!! ....Ooooooooooo...there it is. Wow...just beautiful. That look of sheer innocence and...man, I don't even know what. That expression, and those little baby lips and the little wispy hair...

Just so gorgeous it makes me tear up a little.







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

hehe..yeah..Dh's fave team(LSU tigers!) are playing right now..y'all wish me luck that they win!! It'll better my chances!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Cute pictures, Davina! Danny does that "raa raa" barking, too.

And a beautiful picture of Elaina, too, Fey.

Last night was such a horrible drag -- neither boy would go to bed and I was SO exhausted. Feeling for all the single mothers out there. To make matters worse, I had to study for MY class today, because I decided to take Jackson Hewitt's tax preparation class so that I can work PT as a tax preparer next spring. It's 9-3 on Saturday for 11 weeks. Numbers don't come easily to me so it's a nice mental workout, and I am excited to be doing something different. My mom and dad both watched the kids today and thankfully that all worked out.

AF came yesterday too









Finally, I got one of those pedometer things where you're supposed to take 10,000 steps a day to be healthy ....? I thought I was pretty active, only to take my pedometer off at the end of the day with ...... less than 2500 steps!







:

PS Wanted to post my own cute picture of baby sleeping on the subway:
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...Picture219.jpg


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Danny looks so big Meli! i love his hair


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meli65*

AF came yesterday too


















Sorry to hear that. The vacation didn't do the trick. Maybe this month.

I love all of the pictures! So here is one of Claire.
http://ipusheddadoverboard.blogspot.com/

It's our first week of church and Sunday school today. I need to get everyone up and going in a bit. My early bird (E.) is already up and has eaten.

Off to a nephew's birthday party this afternoon.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

McLisa, She is ADORABLE!! Those eyes!!!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

What cute kids!!! Claire with the cucumber







That's cute.


----------



## ashleylesh (May 20, 2005)

Hey everyone! Saw the thread and thought I would check in. I am pregnant! Almost out of the first trimester. Still nursing a ton, but it hurts when Taso latches on and for some wacky reason it is more painful at night.
I put a new pic of Taso on my blog.

hamadryadmomma.blogspot.com


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

congratulations ashley! we're sort of forming an informal ddc amongst ourselvs as several of us are pg again. glad to hear from you.









in unhappy news......ds has bad butt rash. it looks aweful. atleast imo. he's never really had one before so this is all new territory. i'm thinking perhaps an allergic reaction to the wipes they use at daycare. i'm going to make some cloth ones to use at home but normally he uses the huggies sensitive skin ones ans seems fine. those are all he's ever used. i'm only guessing the wipes because he's been pooping a lot and he's needed to be changed at daycare more frequently (he usually is only there for 3 hours) so perhaps a combo of poop and wipes? i'm totally lost. it doesn't seem to be bothering him but man it looks ouchie. i coated him in burts bees and put a pampers on him tonight to help keep him dryer. any suggestions?


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

congrats ashley!

anne - dd's butt sometimes gets really red if she's pooping a lot. can you ask them at the dc to use different wipes? i don't really have any suggestions besides that and just keep doing what you're doing... maybe pay attention to what he's eating? nothing too acidic? i don't know...


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

take butt cream and have them put it on him after every change.

use only water and kleenex or tp on him if he gets red...the chemicals in wipes make it worse and it BURNS!!

ask them to use your huggies sensitive wipes only at daycare. that's not even an issue. just put them in a container and put his name on there.


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Dd has a bad diaper rash and the only thing different for her is that she's teething (cutting those dreaded molars). I find letting her run naked for a while after changing to let her air dry before putting the cream on works the best. I don't know if your daycare would be up for that, though because it sometimes means pee on the carpet! Good luck. Sage's hurt so bad tonight that she didn't want to be picked up.


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

BTW, I'm researching Chariot Carriers. Does anyone have any advice on this subject that they'd like to pass on?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

page 2?? even the bottom of page 2!! totally unacceptable people!!

Where is everyone?? I went to my first NINO babywearing meeting today! it was fun!!

now i want a wrap!


----------



## ChinaCatmama (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi mamas, it's been a while since I poked my head in but wanted to give a shout out. Ryan is getting so big and keeping me busy, plus I'm back in school and so are the older two kiddos. Taking prereqs to get into nursing school, plus volunteering a lot, sort of kind of looking for work, yadda, yadda. Ryan finally cut 5 teeth since his birthday, the most recent 3 in the last 2 weeks. When I'm home he is still quite the booby guy, but isn't quite used to his new teeth which can hurt a bit. We'll get over this though.

Oh yeah, our basement flooded over the weekend, YUCK! So we have a lot of cleaning and purging to do there, too, before it gets too nasty. Apparently roiots grew into the pipes and had to be removed. However the plumber was kind of cute, he had a very thick Irish accent and asked how old my "wee laddy" was. Turns out he has a 13 mo daughter. What a nice guy.

Anyway wanted to see how everyone was doing. I can't believe the wee ones are actually toddlers now. Take care everyone.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I thought Mothering was suppose to leave the political stuff out. The ad where I'm posting now is something about the best war ever: lies and the mess in Irag. Hmmm... that seems so against what they usually have for ads.

Anyways, it's nice to have the site back up and running. Just tired and very nauseated in the middle of the night when I have to get up with one of the girls.

Maddie is still struggling to get up in the morning and on the bus. So not a morning person.

Ellysia loves preschool. We were talking about it one day and tells me: Miss Sherry says Less talking and eyes on me. Ellysia loves to talk so I'm not sure if this is directed specifically at her or the class in general. Would not surprise me if it is to her.

Claire is really walking. This morning she didn't crawl at all. Just toddled around the living room. She got her first real pair of shoes yesterday. Hopefully that will help keep her socks on. We lost one at a store yesterday while running errands.

so here's my post to rescue us from the bottom of page 2!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Just wanted to post quickly for a pity-party for me









Danny has been teething for over a week now -- he's gotten four in so far. He just can't sleep -- his naps don't last more than an hour these days, and again last night he was up until 11:00 pm!

I went to the doc today to get the weird rash on my face examined to find out it's either shingles (which could lead to the kids getting chicken pox which isn't actually a bad thing but does give one pause....) or herpes caused by stress. Hmmm, where could that have come from?







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Hugs out to you Meli! Did they start you on any meds or do any tests to figure out if it was one or the other?

Claire got up at 11 last night just to rock in the chair first with me and then with DH. She was dry and didn't want a bottle. I blamed it on teeth, but nothing new in her mouth this morning.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

We went back to the gastro doc today.

Big city rush hour traffic, an hour each way, parking garage, and a lot of walking. That was my day.

Basically, he's lost weight since he was there last.

Not good, and made the Dr freak out. He put us on a liquid food for GI compromised children, called Peptamen...its way high in calories per ounce. Now if he can just drink it...










We go back in a few days to see the Nutritionist, and then a couple weeks after that to see the Dr again.

I am so tired of this, and we're just gettting started!


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Hugs Meli!! I had shingles a few years ago because I went on the Atkins diet







: and my immune system paid for it.

Anyways, I have recommended this to many people because the prescription for curing shingles was $150 (in Canada) and didn't seem to help. Health stores sell 100% organic New Zealand Bovine Colostrum tablets. You can take the pills, but what helped me the most was cracking them open, making the powder into a paste and applying it to the affected area. My shingles cleared up in 2 days. I would also let a handful of pills dissolve in the tub - kind of like an oatmeal bath for chicken pox! Whether you've got herpes or a scab or shingles, this stuff works! I've used the leftovers for any minor skin problems and it's fantastic! (the infomercial is complete)

BTW, Sage has been weaned for a week now. I'm in serious mourning







. She just stopped asking for it and I stopped offering because there's nothing there and it really just hurts and frustrates both of us. A friend of mine was nursing her 19 month old and Sage ran up with her arms out wanting a taste. Talk about feeling inadequate


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

heather and bama!
good luck with schuy at the doc. i hope he starts gaining weight soon. heather, i can only imagine what that must feel like. are you going to try and tandem when the new babe arrives?

school is so kicking my butt. i don't know how i'm going to keep doing it. dh has been gone a lot. i have no help/support with ds or with school. it sucks. plus dh just comes home and trashes the house. we have a wedding to go to this weekend. i have to miss all the prewedding stuff on Friday because the only person who could watch ds backed out today. so again, dh gets to go out and do stuff and i stay at home.







: it gets old real quick. i'm just tired. i'm tired of feeling like i'm going this (parenting) alone. it doesn't help when ds constantly says "daddy?" and runs to the door looking for dh. then, when/if dh gets home while ds is still awake, he won't come to him and runs away from him in a huff, all ticked off at him for being gone so long. i have a feeling this may start to cause big behavioral problems. *sigh* wish me luck mamas. i have homework to do...and it's almost midnight.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Anne, that sounds really hard. You have a lot on your plate. At least you are young!







But seriously, though, hang in there, hope it gets better soon.

Hattoo, thanks for the ideas and sorry to hear about the weaning









Bama, sorry to hear the doctor's visit was such a bummer.

Boy, what's with all of us?

Mclisa, thanks for the sympathy. The doc took a sample to see what it is and I should find out in a few days. I'm taking Valtrex and am thinking I need to get down and see the homeopath again soon (it's an hour drive).


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Ok...I can talk now for a minute.

I am just really overwhelmed with all this. I never expected to feel this way, but here's the general idea..

His head hasnt grown in 3 months.
His weight dropped. He did grow a little taller, but nothign else.

He apparently isnt getting enough nutrition to support his body and brain..

the gastro Doc gave us sample cans of this medical grade liquid food, that is super high calorie. 30 calories an ounce, instead of 20 calories an ounce for regular babyformula.

We have to go back to see the nutritionist on the 4th, and back to see the Dr on the 23rd.

I am just so upset...the Dr didnt like the enzymes we've been giving him, saying that some kids get liver damage from using "supplements like THAT".







:

well, geez doc, the prevacid is only working on the reflux..its not fixing the root of the problem.!

I dont know what we're supposed to do. Do we stop the enzymes and just do the prevacid, and just do nothing?

Our hope was that the enzymes would help the source of the problem...and we hope that the nutritionist can give us more insight on what can help us.

I cant just treat the symptom...and leave the root cause unknown and unfixed.

So right now, his technical diagnosis is that he's considered GI compromised, and he's IGg and IGa deficient.

And btw..the liquid medical food, which is used in feeding tubes, is $170 or more a case of 24 cans..little 8 oz cans.

He's supposed to drink 1 or 2 cans a day....









I hope the insurance is going to pay for this!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

oh bama! Have they told you anything that you can do for the IgG or the IgA if they don't want you to use the enzymes? I'm sure the insurance should pay for the supplement. Do you qualify for WIC? My sister's little one had to be on pediasure because of lack of growth and WIC covered that. Is he taking the prevacid or spitting it out? You might have better luck disovolving the prevacid solutabs if the liquid isn't working.

annebellee: Does everyone need to take a question of your homework and answer it for you? Maybe you wouldn't want our answers! Sorry about the weaning. You guys did so well! I'm impressed on how long you were able to nurse. That's my goal this time around if we can get one that isn't allergic.

Jeff took Ellysia and Claire to the toddler gymnastics place. He was talking to a couple of moms we know and blinked his eyes. Now Claire has crawled out of the long tunnel she's been in and has disappeared. Not a good parenting moment. They found her right away. She had walked over to the shoe area and was playing with them just like she loves to do at home.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

nope, no answers yet. The dr didnt want us to continue to use the Enzymes, but what am i supposed to do?

HE threw up the peptamen...i dont know what to do next.

I'm afraid they're really gonna freak out when the nurse tells him that his head hasnt grown in 3 months.


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Bama, I'm sending you the biggest hugs





















and will be praying for you guys. I can't even imagine what you're going through. It's too bad not all of us could have Dr. Sears as a pediatrician.

Annabelle - If Sage asks to nurse after baby comes, I'll let her. I had just come to terms with the fact that I'd be tandem nursing (I was on the fence for a while) and she weaned!! I think she'll remember and it will probably make her feel better. I can't believe I was only going to nurse for 6 months (decision made while pg and uneducated) and now the possibility of tandem nursing has become so real!

I'm ordering the new stroller today: http://www.chariotcarriers.com/html_english/cougar2.htm
I think it'll be great for walking in our northern winters. I walked almost everyday last winter and hope to do the same this year. It'll also help me get Sage & Abby (the 18 month old I'm going to watch 2 days a week starting next week) down for naps at the same time.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

love the stroller.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

*hugs* bama, and the other mamas going through a rough time. we're doing ok here. A little bummed because dh was offered a raise far less than what we were led to expect... but we'll survive. I have been combining my love of shopping for baby clothes and ebay into selling them on ebay.







Not making a terrible lot... YET, mwhaha. Big plans, big plans.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

good luck fey..i've never made good money on ebay on ANYTHING. Ask emmy....she's the ebay guru.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

meli-







, maybe this will be your month for a baby









bama-







and prayers! i would definitely talk to the nurtitionist about the enzymes. they helped ds so much i can't imagine them *harming* schuy's liver as long as you're giving them to him properly. everything can be harmful when not used in the correct manner.

pgmichelle-are you sure you want to do my statistics homework?









heather-neat stroller. does it attach to a bicycle too?

fey-good luck with ebay. i love it. i go to consignment shops and pick up baby gap, gymboree, hanna anderson and such at super cheap prices then sell it on ebay. i made 70$ this month...i also spent 87 on fuzzi bunz though that i was supposed to be selling stuff to make up for the cost


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I found out today that schuy is needing 2 cans of this stuff a day..

so $180 for 12 days worth...








:







:







:

I just hope he keeps it down this time...


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

good morning mamas~

I am feeling much better today..

Ds drank the peptamen and kept it down last night!! but then he had awful poop today, so I dont know!

Where is everyone??

Emmy has disappeared from the face of the earth!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm here today! Our numbers have been dwindling for the moment. Too many good tv shows? Toddlers who no longer let us nak? Ahhh, maybe the cold weather will drive us indoors to the computers.

I've seen one little girl at ballet wearing a Hana coat. It sure looked warm. Very distinctive prints. No luck getting that one 'bama. Her older sister wore it and she has a little sister too.

DH was trying to ask me a question this morning and got a dirty look. I had just struggled to get my support stockings on and was putting my panty hose on and he distracted me so that I put a gigantic hole in a leg. AARRGGHH!!!

Is it time for lunch yet????


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

good morning. It's 10:30 here and we just woke up feeling better after a night of puking (dd, not me) and dry heaving. Poor little babe must have eaten something or got a 24 hour bug, who knows? But she's better today. I gave her gingerale and she's loving it. Finally holding something down! What a time to be out of laundry detergent. We'd bath her, I'd change and she'd puke all over me again. There's a big ole pile of stinky laundry in the hall and lots o' sheets to be changed! I hope DH remembers to pick some up!

Bama - I'll keep my eyes open for something for dd. Does she wear a lot of wool in winter? I find that so warm at least as a layer.

Annabelle - the stroller does attach onto a bike. I can even get a cross-country ski attachment or a hiking attachment. I'm not bothering with that this year because I don't think the harnesses'll fit around my gigantor belly!

Pregos - how's everybody doing?


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi all - busy here, sorry!









Bama,







....I don't know what I can say except that I wish you guys the best in figuring all this out.







:

ugh...and with that, I have more running to do....I will try to get on tonight.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hattoo* 
Pregos - how's everybody doing?

much better now that I had tiramasu for lunch.









how gigantic is your belly?

I'm finding myself more and more limited in what pants I can wear. I'm not ready to wear maternity clothes yet as I've looked through the stash and there is only a few decent shirts for work. I know they will get very boring here shortly. I've been looking at ON, Gap and babystyle. I have a conservative job and so many of those shirts gape down too low for me. I'm not letting the girls out at work. So I struggle to find anything. I did find a few possiblities at babystyle. It's so hard to tell for sure how wild of print they are.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

bama -- i hope you can find something that works for schuy ... how stressful for your whole family! about a coat for dd... have you looked on ebay? i looked briefly and there seems to be quite a few listed for not bad prices.

yes, i am feeling okay after having a bagel w cream cheese for lunch and chocolate chips for dessert. ugh... actually, i'm getting really tired of not being able to eat properly. i want a salad, dammit... but i can't stomach making or eating it. actually, for me, food preparation is the big problem. if i can make something without touching it too much then i'm usually okay... but preparing food just turns me off of eating it and then i get hungry and the nausea gets worse.

uh oh... dd awake.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

i looked at ebay and saw a couple hannas that would fit...

i'm not really stuck on hanna, we've never even had a hanna anything before, they are just one of the few brands of coat that i found that looked warm enough.

Emmy's gonna look through Sam's old stuff for me....





















: ..living in boston, i'm sure sam's old coats are warm.









He drank more of the stuff today, and i havent seen any result yet. If he cant drink it, we will have to switch to another type of prescription drink

We dont typically qualify for WIC, but with stuff like this, i've heard that even upper middle class families can qualify for partial assistance. simply bc its so expensive.

thanks for all the hugs and well wishes..i have been extremely sad and stressed the last few days..


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

My belly's not nearly as gigantic as it was with Sage but I was 10 - 15 pounds heavier going into that pregnancy and gained very quickly. I've only gained 6 pounds so far and am at 22 weeks. I fit into both maternity pants and non-maternity pants. I find if I wear pre-preg pants, I've got to pair them with a maternity top because they're longer and maternity pants I can get away with some longer pre-preg shirts.

I have absolutely zero energy today. Sage is bouncing back quite nicely from her barf extravaganza last night, but I've had too many nights in a row with not enough sleep. DH came home for lunch and I had about a 30 min nap, which helped. I'm going to try and put monkey down now.

BTW, I've started adding pictures to dropshot, so hopefully soon I'll be able to post some of our nice little family!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

bama-my BIL and SIL were able to get WIC for Amanda becaue she had to have the $$$ neosure formula added to bm. they come no where close to qualifying because they both have decent jobs but Amanda qualifies for "nutritional assistance" since that stuff is so expensive.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I am so glad to hear that. I will keep that in mind if he can drink it...well, even if he cant. B/c if he cant drink this, he's on to some other mega expensive thing..


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

hey all- we're back online! well, sort of, dh can't find some cord for "my" computer, so i can use the laptop during the evening.
bama- so sorry to read about shuey's troubles. i hope he is keeping the stuff down tonight. i went to my favorite consignment shop today and looked for coats, but nothing looked too great in the right size. i bet though that emmy will have the right thing for your skinny bones this winter.
i did, though, buy a lot of really nice books. i am feeling so excited to have some new reading material. i am quoting eisa's books for every situation. "yes eisa, cats do know best how to keep clean- they groom themselves and their kittens...." these are the things rambling on and keeping my mommy brain busy.
melissa- hope you find the right cure. how was your trip to new york? did you meet up with SA?

everyone tell me what else has been going on. i have to go get eisa dressed- she just got out of the tub.
she is such a beauty when she gets out- she loves to run around with her towel on. i think that i just decided to make her a witch for halloween so she can have a towel-like cape. ooops, really have to go
mcs


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Oooooh boy, well, it's been wild and fun and nutty, living with my sisiter and her family







:







:

I miss you guys! I'm al least a million threads behind, I've never missed this much chat before







But there are too many adults who need computer time here for me to get on much.

Still waiting for the house to sell...

Having fun shopping for new places and neighborhoods right now, but can't buy until our place sells....

I'm still not pregnant, although I'm pretty sure I was pregnant for a short time last cycle







Oh well, it was pretty dissapointing for dh and I.

And, Bama, I SENT OFF YOUR PACKAGE TODAY! What a flake I am! I got pictures of the dipe on ds too, and I'll get those off to you. So sorry to hear of your ds's health woes. Praying for you.

Off to Hawaii in the am!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

You rock Grace! Get some sunshine and swim in the ocean for all of us land-locked people!

I puked this morning. I haven't done that in a few weeks. Now I feel better.

Claire's awake. Must go get her.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

bama, i'm probably going to be checking out a thrift store this afternoon... i'll keep my eye open for a coat for dd.

i'm at my mil's... so that's it for now.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

thanks selena! Emmy is going to dig through sammy's old coats and find something for dd!

i appreciate the offers guys! i was so worried, but now i feel like we're ok!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

hi bama... the only coat i saw was from the Gap and it was a lilac colour with down filling. I didn't think it was a great price though (though the same coat with snowpants in a smaller size was a good enough deal I thought, so I got that one for Istra). So it was $30 Canadian (around $20 US?) Probably there's something out there for cheaper if Emmy doesn't find anything for you. It was a cute coat though.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

thanks guys for all the thoughts and kind words! i am feeling more peaceful about the situation...

thanks about the coats...i am all set now.









And ds didnt drink near as much of the peptamen as he should have today..its so heavy with calories, he doesnt want to eat anything else. He needs to drink it in ADDITION to his regular food, not instead of his regular food.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Oh bama! Give him a little more time to adjust to it. Maybe try offering his favorite things at meal times and the petamen in between. Poor guy. He probably doesn't have that big of tummy so he can't hold that much food.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

hello (echoooo, echooo, echooo) where is everybody?

we just got home from a wonderful day. a friend watched eisa while hilger and i had a sauna and massage for our anniversary. it was her first time since last years aniversary which was a disaster. but today- she did great! our friend just swept her into the car (we let her sit front facing to make it more fun)and started talking away while we said our goodbyes. eisa was smiling ear to ear and blowing kisses when they pulled out and, stayed that way for the whole time. she called three times just to tell us that eisa was doing well and we reeeelaxed. and to make it even better, she made us dinner.
she has two energetic kids so dinner did not fall into the relaxing mode of the day, but still- she made us dinner. very nice.

yesterday, i got to meet the baby my friend just adopted. she will be one year next week and is very very adorable. she is really small and i would say a little behind devolopmentaly, but she is just so sweet and beautiful and you can see that she will catch up soon. the only bad thing is that she is letting her cio and i feel like that is so sad- really sad for all kids, but even more for those who really know what abadonment means. i know that she doesn't feel good about it because she told me that "every one is telling her she has to do it" even her ped! i said, "not me! i am not telling you to do it....." but i think that in a way, she even likes the part of her that has to feel bad about doing it- like a real intoduction into motherhoods guilt or something. oh society! what is wrong with you?

so that is it- eisa is worn out from the long day of playing so i should get her into bed.

happy that you are feeling better aobut the situation bama. makes me feel better too.
sleep well,
mcs


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

ack. school is so busy it's rediculous. there's just no way to catch up. however...if my financial aid doesn't clear soon, i'll be here much more often as we cannot afford daycare. it was supposed to be here 2 weeks ago and still nothing. so, i will hopefully get the teachers to let me do independent study until dh's bonus clears...at the END of OCTOBER. we're screwed. i have to put ds's milk on a credit card. send us good vibes and prayers







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

oy anne..i can relate..

Did I tell y'all that our neighbor had our mail??

For a MONTH.

We had no idea...we were wondering where some bills were...well, they were sitting in her mailbox. For a MONTH!!!

So by the time we got them, last thursday, our electricity was 2 weeks late, and about to be shut off.....our Dell computer bill was late....

and our visa was late....

i spent the whole freaking evening on the phone talking to companies , asking them to please please take off the late charges, finance charges, etc.

So...we paid those late bills last Fri morning.

And guess what? TheNEW bills came today!! So we paid the same bills, 3 days apart.

So we're broke too! Ugh. Totally suckola. We will be using our credit card to pay for Ds's special food stuff.







:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i forgot to mention...
ds had his WBV today. 22lbs and still in the 15th percentile (he gained less than a pound from his 12mth) and 32.5 inches tall!!! monster baby here is in the 80th for his length. no wonder i have to sew tucks into all his pants to hold them up because he needs to wear 24mth-2T stuff so that it's long enough but it always falls down


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

i'm around. just reading tho--i need to get a week ahead on homework, which is a heck of a task. we're going on thursday to lima for luis's dad's visa interview, and only staying like 5 days. i know i won't get homework done there so i am trying to do it all in advance because i can't afford to fall behind.
mcs you are great
what else? luis is so smart, i am impressed. we taught him to cover his mouth when he coughs. and he remembers it!
daycare- don't ask. he's been there 4 weeks and still.not.adjusted.at.all...my school is paying for all of it, which is so key.
gotta go back to homework. i'll be back more fully next week--i've banned myself from doing any activity apart from preparing for the trip and homework.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Uh, mcs - what a bummer that the new mama is doing CIO...I hope the circumstances of the adoption aren't such that the baby already has abandonment issues (it sounded like there may be from your post), but jeez...







:

I don't get that....whether it be an adopted baby or your own, you wait so long to have this baby, and then whammo....stick them in a room and leave them alone to cry themselves to sleep. It's just infuriating to me.

But it sounds like you guys had a wonderful anniversary! The sauna and massage sound excellent...I think we are just doing dinner this year (Sunday). We might take the kids apple picking that day, too.

Hope all the schooling mamas can get a break!

bama, sending more hugs....be patient, his little tummy probably needs to expand so he's comfortable eating more.

I'm off to the children's museum for a little bit to let Pooka bounce off the walls.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

geez..CIO on an adopted baby. How awful.

and knock on wood.......he is tolerating the medical food!!







: He really is!! When he throws up, its just bcause he throws up all the time anyway..not because of the P Jr. I am so stoked. Seriously.







Now I gotta call the pharmacy and order a case of the stuff...

mamita....what a big week ahead of you. And how smart of Luis!

Nanner....are you reading along?? We miss you!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

bama: yea for just throwing up because he does!?







Glad he's able to drink the stuff. Maybe there is a light at the end of the tunnel. I can't believe the neighbor who kept your mail for a month? I feel guilty when i get the neighbor's sports magazine. One time I got another neighbor's Civil War magazine and I read it before taking it over there that day. I would never keep someone's bills. That's evil.







:

Mamita: wow! Peru! Just as a visitor this time! Hope the interview process goes well so he can come up here and spend more time with the two of you.

To those mama's in school: Where is the smiley where he takes his hat off because I certainly tip my hat off to you! I had Maddie right at the end of grad school and there is no way I could have done all of the studying that I needed to do if I had little ones around. I need to be able to sit and focus and that just doesn't happen anymore. If I need to read something for work I try to do it over my noon hour so I can close the door. Good luck with things!

Mcs: glad the anniversary was a good time for you! That dose sound like fun to have that time with your spouse.

What have your toddlers discovered lately? Claire still loves splashing toilet water and digging in the garbage. The other 2 didn't do this constantly. Is it because she is her own individual or because I feel pukey and am on the couch and therefore less supervised?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Wow..Ds is into EVERY THING

the VCR/DVD

opening closing the disc hatch...

taking the disc out
trying to stuff a spoon in the VCR

digging in garbage can


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

wooohooo!

I am sneaking the Peptamen into his food...

and the Dr's off ice is writing me a letter of medical necessity right now!!

I need to write a letter now..


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Bama -- hooray for Schuy! I can't believe your neighbors. The PO kept our mail for about three weeks once and I was both PISSED and totally inconvenienced. Geez!

Mamita, great to hear from you. Miles and I were looking at pictures on the computer last night and saw you and he said, "When is she coming over again? Can you call her?" Good luck with that trip, phew.

Mcs, what a lovely anniversary. I'm jealous! Ours is next month -- seven blissful years









We had our WBV today and Danny is 24.5 pounds (50%) and 32" long -- still on the tall side. And so darn cranky! He hits and bites and throws things when he doesn't get his way. He's just been in a snit lately, but at least he is sleeping well again. Oh, and I think he had food poisoning the other day because he threw up SIX TIMES IN A ROW. And each time we had time to change out of our (and his) vomity clothes -- there was a LOT of laundry the next day.

I am trying to spend less time on the computer. Wish me luck!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Cully throws stuff when he doesn't get his way too, Melissa! He is also into EVERYTHING. I keep the bathroom door shut because I don't want him playing in the toilet, and the contents of the pantry can be found all over the floor at any time of the day.







We had a great day at the children's museum, cully loves the water part of the place so much, we spent most of the time there. It was EMPTY - which is such a change from the wall to wall chaos I have come to expect from the children's museum, because we always seem to go on the weekends. Now that Cully can really enjoy most of it, I'm going to take him at least once, if not twice a week. Plus I take the bus & subway to get there (parking downtown is $$$$$$) and the subway is a surefire bet to put his butt to sleep when he's in the sling.









Oh, and remember when I whacked my head off the freezer that time? I whacked it off a doorway in the museum today. Not as bad as the freezer incident, but enough to make me loopy for a minute. Seriously, I need to stop leading with my head.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm around too - it's been pretty busy here.

MCS your anniversary sounds like it was lovely!









Our 2nd anniversary is next week and we're going on a 'microvacation'







- spending a night in a fancypants cabin at a new state park a few hours a way. Going to do some hiking and picnicking and eat at the lodge's nice restaurant, and the cabin has a hot tub on its deck so we'll be doing that too.







: This will be the first vacation of any sort we've been on since we went to Cozumel, when I was pregnant!! Here's hoping Elaina tolerates the car ride and the night away from home well.

Emmy, glad you had a good day at the museum - sounds fun.

Bama, I'm so glad S is taking to the foodstuff well.

The student mamas have my admiration as well!! Good luck with your Peru trip, Michelle-soon-to-be-in-Peru-again









What is Elaina up to.... currently whacking me with a book. Guess I gotta run


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

My BIL and SIL brought their sick, snotty, hacking toddler over this weekend so now I have 3 kids with colds... not terrible, but sleep isn't the best. And last night was just the first night. Sometimes I sure wish dh were home at night.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

davina

good luck fey! sounds fun








we seem to have a lot of fall anniversaries here.

mamita-have a safe trip. that's so exciting that you get to go back.

emmy-cully sounds just like spuddy. he throws *everything* which is why lots of his toys "go to time out". like his school bus that he whacked me with today







:

bama-hurray for schuy! i hope you can keep getting the stuff down him









meli-good to hear i'm not the only one with a bean pole babe









.....my financial aid won't be in until the middle of october/eraly november. so, starting next week i'm a SAHM again going to school via email. this is going to be really interesting. i have no idea how i'm going to handle ds and get all my school work done. i'll still get to go to my night class though. i also forgot to add, we saw the mw yesterday but LimaBean would not cooperate for the u/s so we are still unsure of our litle one's gender. alrighty, time to study for stats.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

geez, anne...is it that time already?? are you THAT far along?? wow..

And you guys...you wont believe...

I have a sweet mama friend...she is totally dairy free..100% vegan....and she offered to pump her milk for ds....so we can give him some live antibodies!

How incrediblysweet is that?? I laughed and cried all at once...

And after I finish detoxing, i am going to *gulp* try to relactate...to see if I can give him some of my milk.

and ....

i have an appt to get a mirena in 3 weeks. We made the hard decision to not have any more kiddos for a couple years..to see if we can get Ds better. I cant imagine shuffling a newborn(or a sick pregnant stomach







: ) to all these myriad Dr visits!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
Oh, and remember when I whacked my head off the freezer that time? I whacked it off a doorway in the museum today. Not as bad as the freezer incident, but enough to make me loopy for a minute. Seriously, I need to stop leading with my head.










Are you a giant?









bama: hugs out to you about putting off the next kid for a bit.

I'm just glad to know that Claire isn't the only one splashing in toilet water and raiding the garbage can.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quite the opposite...if i remember correctly...Emmy's a squirt!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

btw, I feel like a new woman today. Both Claire and Ellysia slept through the night! And I was able to ignore my bladder until 6am! I got so much sleep!!! I felt so good I even woke up DH to ahem, celebrate.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 







Quite the opposite...if i remember correctly...Emmy's a squirt!

yeah, I'm 5'4" on a good day.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

wow..you DID feel like a new woman!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
yeah, I'm 5'4" on a good day.









Well, include me in squirtdom too..i'm 5'3"


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

wow, I must be the giant then. I'm 5'6"!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

yep..towering above our heads!







how's the view up there??


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

bama that is so great about your friend pumping milk for schuy... i can't remember if this was ever confirmed but are you sure that shuy's issue is just dairy? if so then that's great for you... detox won't bee *Too* hard.... relactating... wow. I'm in awe. Do you think schuy will take to nursing again?

Well I was going to write a bunch more but Istra just pooped on the floor. Sigh. How is everyone else doing with potty issues? Istra doesn't reallty like it at all!!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 
bama that is so great about your friend pumping milk for schuy... i can't remember if this was ever confirmed but are you sure that shuy's issue is just dairy? if so then that's great for you... detox won't bee *Too* hard.... relactating... wow. I'm in awe. Do you think schuy will take to nursing again?



he is allergic to every thing BUT : his special formula, organic baby oatmeal, baby food bananas, squash corn chicken baby food..and cheerios and raisins.

I'm not detoxing just because i'm trying to relactate..in fact, relactating didnt even cross my mind until last week when we got the diagnosis of IGg and IGa deficient. At which point I realized that it didnt matter what i did...he was still going to throw up...so it wasnt my milk after all..there was an underlying reason for the lack of growth, etc , and it WASNT my milk!! WOOHOO!!

So I dont know that he'll ever actually nurse again...he might...but for now, my friend is going to pump for me , and then after I am through detoxing, I will make a concerted effort to relactate. I will go on the herbs, etc, and start pumping.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

you are a brave soul bama. i hope it works out for you. atleast if all else fails you'll get to smell like maple syurp







that is really wonderful about your friend. what an awesome gift









i think i'm the real giant here at 5'10"


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

no way! Anne...i never pictured you being so tall!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

All Hail Anne the Giant!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

bama- wow, what a week of big decisions. i don't think you were online (or maybe i wasn't) when you switched to formula to begin with- what was his reaction? did he still try to nurse- does he still try now? i guess though, that even if he doesn't want to "get back into position" you could stiil pump. i can't beleive that you are going to try to relactate. i am so impressed. how will you detox?

eisa hasn't got any interest in sitting on the pot or starting to get out of diapers. too bad b/c they are fixing up the basement here and we won't be able to use our washing machine till this winter- so we are using disposables. i've got to say they ARE really easy. expensive too though and not used without a little guilt. anyway, we were hoping that she would have an interest in starting to go on the toliet, but nope- she only likes to flush.

so, in the last couple of days eisa won't eat anything- i have been making her favorites and trying new stuff, offering as often as i think of it, but she never takes more than two or three bites. i know that some slow down in normal for toddlers, but any suggestions on getting her to eat at least a little? also, she is making up for it by nursing like a newborn. i just nursed her down for a nap- about 45 min. until she would let me go. think she is just in need of extra me? i was thinking of trying the toddler NCSS, but maybe it is bad timing.

michelle- you must be so excited to see dp and he to see you and even more to see louis! hope you have a good trip.

davina- i was wondering where you were- hope everyone is feeling better soon and that you don't catch it. i think that i would loose my mind sometimes if dh werent around during the night- i have found that around 6-30 eisa and i start to kind of wear on each other- and at 6-45, when hilger comes home, i am so happy to see him. last night and friday too though, he didn't get home until almost 10- not fun. hope your holding up alright.

anne- too bad about school. it is nice though that your teachers will let you do classes online. i did't realise that you were so far along either. how exciting!
what is the tally for all of the pregnant moms? how far along are each of you?

lunch time.
mcs


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

oh yea, 5-4 1/2 here


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

I think I am both the oldest AND the tallest at 10-1/2"

(though still the shortest in my [original] family).

Went to the zoo today with some homeschooling friend and had to leave in disgrace because Miles was acting like a maniac. Sigh.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meli65* 

Went to the zoo today with some homeschooling friend and had to leave in disgrace because Miles was acting like a maniac. Sigh.

They all do this at some point. So Miles is just a normal kid.

'bama: I want to hear how the detox and relactation process goes and what you use. It sounds interesting.

No potty interest at here. Well, there is interest, but it's about splashing, not sitting on it. Maddie was 3 for #1 and 3 1/2 for #2. Ellysia was 2 1/2 for both. We'll see how it is once she gets closer to her birthday. She just started walking well in the past week or so. I don't think you can potty train before walking.

I'm 13 weeks and 1 day. I have to say the m/s is getting better, though I went to bed last night feeling ready to puke. I couldn't even stay up to watch Lost or the Irwin interview on 20/20. I'll have to do that this weekend. I did order a few shirts from Japanese weekend this morning. They look different from what I have so maybe that will spice up the maternity wardrobe. I do have to wear maternity jeans, but otherwise elastic waistbands have been working at work so far.

Maddie is going to be Cleopatra for Halloween. Ellysia is a cheerleader. Claire is Curious George. We have to pick things that can fit clothes underneath because it is so cold by the end of October up here. Sometimes we even have snow. I remember trick-or-treating in my winter coat and snowpants.

Michelle


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm 5'8". So tired. Not too bad otherwise, but I would really love some sleep. I have orders to sew and can't seem to get motivated.... or when I do want to go in there, Gwen screams to be held and nurse for the fourmillionth time today.
She is really cute though. She loves to put shoes in/take them out of the shoe cabinet. She loves "shooo-oooos" and wants to wear them constantly. She will bring me her shoes, say "sit!" and sit down for me to put them on her... then she goes to get my shoes. If I put mine on she runs to the backdoor "go go! go go!" She loves playing outside. Gotta gogo now and wake the dh.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

so question meli...do you like being tall? i find it frusterating trying to find pants that are long enough. some people also think it's odd that i'm taller than my dh. however, my SIL is taller than dh's brother as well so in our family it's not uncommon. for the longest time i had an aversion to heels because they made me even more taller than him but i've gotten over it. my SIL said she went through the same thing when she started dating BIL.

school....last night my mum gave me money for daycare. i don't know where she got it because she's as broke as we are but i think my grandma may be in on it. so, ds won't have to stop dc! i'm so glad because he loves going and now we're at the point where he's excited to get there and sad to leave. today when i walked in, he was asleep on his dcp's chest







: it was very cute. i love knowing that he's getting the same kind of care that he would recieve from a family member. it's just awesome.

mcs-i have the same problem with using sposies. we started using them again when i was so pukey in the begining of this pregnancy. we still use them for daycare but i'm so happy to be able to use cloth again and not gag when i'm washing it! ds's butt seems to prefer cloth as well









pregnancy status-19 weeks tomorrow








halloween-ds is going to be yoda







: dh wants to take him trick-or-treating...so he (dh) can eat the candy


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Re: being tall, I don't think about it much any more. I don't have trouble with pants, for some reason -- sleeves being long enough is my issue. Dh is just my height and (I can only say this here) I do enjoy the petite feeling I get when I am around really tall men, say 6'2" plus.

Re: Miles, yeah, I guess. Seriously, the other mothers were really kind and understanding and tried to make me feel better (just like you, MCLisa!), saying it had happened to all of them. One of them said that at age 4-1/2 boys get a big dose of testosterone, the biggest they'll get until puberty -- if there's anything to that, it certainly makes sense. He's been flying off the handle a lot lately and it was a shame because we were really having a nice time and I don't think he really wanted to leave. We did have a very relaxing enjoyable afternoon (he has drawn a million ghosts to hang up in the house) so maybe he needed some "chill time."

I'm going to slip out and go to Target tonight -- baby needs new shoes, and some organic milk. Mommy needs more place-and-bake cookies ... people are going to start thinking I'm pregnant soon even though I'm not.







:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i like being around tall guys too. i always feel really awkward and big. especially while pg, and it's nice to feel petite every once and awhile


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

that's so funny..

my dh is a full 13 inches taller than me...we can barely kiss without breaking my neck!







he has to bend waaaay over!

i cant believe you're already 19 weeks anne!

and davina..ugh..i'm so sorry!

sorry about the others..i cant remember every one!

For whoever asked about the baby..

I exclusively bf him until 6 months...we moved when he turned 6 months old. He was already really lagging in weight by that time. I used to post about it alot..(remember the avocado?







I didnt know what one was!)

we were without internet for the next 4 months. during that time , he lost so much weight, and was completely not thriving or developing. food didnt agree with him...but formula didnt either.

Finally we found the perfect soy formula...the only one on the market that isnt contaminated with dairy..

and boom! he began to develop....we nursed and gave formula til 9 mos, when my milk dried up. It was so sad..i cried and grieved for ever about it.

Well..now we know that it isnt really food persay that he's sensitive to...its his low antibodies that make it impossible for his body to DEAL with food. So it wasnt my milk after all!

So I was already detoxing..because i assumed we were going to get pregnant again soon...but now those things are on hold.

I have an appt in 3 weeks to go get a Mirena...

After Ifinish detoxing, I'm going to try to relactate.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Bama, I hope that it goes well. How long will detoxing take? Could you start the relactation now so that at least your milk would be in by the time its finished? Just curious.

I love tall guys, too. Dh is 6'2". I really wanted a guy who was like 6'5" or so.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey everyone! I've been reading, just not posting much. Getting crazy busy at work, and when I'm home, well, I just want to be with my snuggle bug, you know.









Bama, hugs and prayers.







Keep us posted on the relactation. That is fascinating to me.

Davina, my best friend is 6'6". I thought of him when you said you like tall guys.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Bama, dh isn't 13 inches taller than me (you guys must look cute together







) but he's 6'2" to my 5'4". My head goes perfectly into the nook between his shoulder and chest.








Like Sha said, hugs and my best thoughts to you - and do keep us posted on how the relactation goes. How are you feeling about putting off another baby? Are you okay with it, or at least in a good place with it right now?

I tried giving Cully some whole milk again, and it still upset his tummy...so we got no sleep last night. I had to go shopping yesterday and get him new clothes - in the course of about 3 weeks, he outgrew pretty much EVERYTHING. I have discovered my new favorite line of clothing - Macy's carries this brand Green Dog, and there are NO tags on the inside of the clothes at all.







I hate having to cut out the tags (they irritate his neck terribly) because I never know what size they are when I'm putting them away/pulling them out. It seems like it would be a no brainer for baby clothing manufacturers, no?







:

I dropped the ball this week and have not secured a babysitter for Sunday, which is our 1st anniversary







:. I need to cajole my sister this morning when I got to work.







:

We have a new word - Moo (one of our cat's). He also added "On" and "down". He's not a big talker. His new favorite game is for me to hide my keys somewhere around the house, and then ask him "where are mama's keys?" and he takes off searching for them. Too cute! I lost my phone the other day and asked him "where's mama's phone?" and the little sucker took off and pulled it out from where he had stashed it in his room.







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

about cully and the phone! Dd did something like this the other day...i cant remember what she hid ...brain fart!

I am not super happy about waiting on another baby. But its what I need to do. I cant responsibly have another baby, and then barely be able to function b/c of morning sickness, and then be dragging a newbie and a toddler and a preschooler to all these dr visits...

it just wouldnt be fair to ds or the new baby. So I decided to get a mirena and keep it for 2 years. Surely within 2 years we can come up with a solution for him...

until then...its a new immunologist on monday, a nutritionist on Wednesday, and then back to the gastro doc later in the month.

I'm tired just thinking about it!









I am alittle worried about the immunologist...he's also an allergy doc, and i'm afraid he's going to want to do skin prick, and allergy shots.

There's a REASON we havent done vaccines....to avoid the preservatives in injections! So I'm not real keen on shooting him full of the stuff once a week.

MCLisa...did they skin test claire? or just the RAST?

And about the relactating...

I cant do that just yet...for one, my awesome Hollister hospital grade pump was lost in the move.







:







:







: so i dont have a pump strong enough...i will have to rent one from LLL i suppose...but that's still like $30 a month..yikes.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Bama... do you qualify for WIC? I can't remember... but I know WIC offers hospital grade pumps for free, if you are trying to keep bfing.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

no, unfortunately we make WAY too much for WIC, but in the event of a baby like this, who needs special nutrition, we might qualify if we can get them to see the cost of his special liquid food.

one of my best buds is a LLL, and she has an older Pump in style that she will let me borrow for now...if it doesnt work well, then i'll look into hospital grade pumps/


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

'bama: Claire had an ImmunoCap blood test. Supposedly more accurate than just a blood test. Of course, that's coming from the rep whose selling the immunocap. You can't use a fingerpoke, it is an actual blood draw from a vein. With her initial test it was a friend who is a very experienced lab tech who drew her blood. With the 2nd, it was apparently a student, but I didn't realize that until afterwards when her teacher told her what a great job she did. And I had to agree. I would ask them if they are used to drawing blood from a small child just so you feel more confident. Claire sqauwked more from having to hold her arm still than anything else.

DH went downstairs to check his email this morning. Claire started down the stairs and then popped her head back up and said to me: go find daddy. Plain as could be. Then she repeated it.

OK so just yesterday I figured out what the Halloween costumes are going to be. Now I saw a local photography place where we'll probably do the Christmas pictures at this year had a sign out saying it was time to take your pictures and get your cards ordered. What??!!! Who has their holiday outfits already bought????? I need to go start looking.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

the blood test he had done before for the RAST and celiac gene test was done by an actual draw in the vein. We were at children's , so they are really good. She got it on the first try, and out of one vein got 4 or 5 vials of blood to test.

So it was his first needle stick..









and on a more chipper note...the aforementioned buddy who is a LLL leader just also happens to be a Child Development Specialist..who works for our state's Early Intervention plan. She got us a referral in just a few minutes..and she sortof evaluated him right there...

What a blessing! So we will hear something back this next week from the early intervention..


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

how funny about hiding your phone! and remembering too! what a funny guy!

i have to say that i am pretty jealous of all of the talkers- eisa talks like she has marbles in her mouth. it is very very cute, but i want some words! that isn't totally fair of me though, b/c she has said "all done" with her sign after eating, she sais "daidai" for "byebye" and "daydie" for "baby". i guess i just thought that after her language explosion at 8 months, we would be in small sentences by now. according to my mom- i was. hilger though only said "mum" till he was three. i guess she is in the middle of that. i know that bilingual babes are slower too.
awake! she cries....
also, she ate alot more after i wrote yesterday.
maybe she will talk more today!
mcs


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

ds doesn't say much. just "mama" "dada" and "this"


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

woohoo!
we just picked up our first shipment of donor milk! 7 whole ounces!









Ds already drank half of it!

i am so grateful to that mama..I have friends from all over donating breastmilk storage bags to us for the cause..


----------



## Karennnnn (Jan 2, 2002)

Fey--
What kind of camera do you have? It takes awesome pictures. Something I haven't been able to acheive yet with digital photos are great indoor photos. Yours look awesome.
I recently sold my Olympus on ebay because I wanted a smaller camera. It was so hard to hold that camera and take care of two kids at the same time. So I "traded" in for a slim camera. I got a Fuji Z3 (breast cancer awareness edition!). So far I like it but it's not doing what I want it to do. I still have a few days to return it so I'm kind of wondering if I made the right decision.
I sold my Olympus for almost $100 which shocked me. It's broken and I stated it very clearly in the auction. Interestingly enough most of the bidders were foreign and the winning bidder was from BC. I got a really nice email which looked very polite but was completely in french lol!! I should have posted it here for translation








But anyhow, between a little birthday money and my auction I paid for the new camera.
I probably posted these to the yahoo group but in case I didn't, I have a bunch of video clips of Shea and the bus stop (humor me).
www.dropshots.com/gusssss
The camera takes pretty good clips at 640x480. The best I saw some of the newer Olympus slim models take were the 300 something by whatever something lol... Not that that's important or anything. I also got a gig card off of ebay for just about $30 which rocks! 8000 pics if I take the lowest resolution, 400 with the highest which is great.
Oh yeah, Shea is suddenly into the Doodlebops. I caught them at someone's home while doing an insurance exam and thought she'd like them so I set the dvr for it... She liked it initially but wasn't too interested. Then this week I started showing it to her again and she's HOOKED. I start to go "doot doot doot..." and she high tails it to the tv and sits in the chair, starts laughing and clapping before it even goes on. It almost is frightening. But as long as it isn't the t.v. in general right?
I have a clip of that too lol!!!!
K, I should really go through the posts so I don't make it all about me, and so I can address the latest goings on with you ladies!!
TTFN
Karen


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

gah! you are a brave mama for watching the doodle bops. yikes. they drive me batty. although, we dont' have any sort of cable so ds only watches them twice a year when we're in MI visiting









yay for schuy's donated milk! i hope it helps his tummy!


----------



## Karennnnn (Jan 2, 2002)

Eh, not really watching it lol... When she watches it I use that time to catch up on paperwork or make phone calls.
But I can still hear it which isn't that bad until you wake up in the middle of the night and the freaking songs are still in your head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

yeah, mine like the doodlebops from time to time.

I am having ferocious issues getting enough stuff down him...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

and now I'm on the hunt for medela pump parts..i loaned mine out to a friend in need, and gave her my SNS, and my flanges for my medela pump. Now she's still using them, and i have to get more!









Making breakfast...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Karen - Shea's such a cutie pie and so much hair!!!! Sage has enough that I can do pigtails but it's growing mullet-style so I may have to break down and cut it eventually.

Bama - Wishing you the best on relactating and looking forward to reading all about your journey. I think that's incredible. Good to hear Schuy's eating something finally!! I know it's a hard road but your posts do seem a little more positive these days.

Pregger Update - I'm 23 weeks and have decided to call our "unknown" BamBam. This little one can kick!! Sage kissed my bare belly today, which melted my heart.

I thought Sage was working on her molars because I can feel the lumps under her gums and she's been incredibly cranky for over a week. However, last night, I saw an eye tooth that had poked through! It's slipped back today but I've heard the eye teeth are the worst ones (maybe a wive's tale? I don't know) so am feeling better about her attitude. It's always nice when there's a reason behind it. It gives me a new dose of patience. She seems pretty happy today, so here's hoping.

Happy Anniversary to all you fall married ladies! Here's to getting lucky on the big day!!!


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Ugh, I've written (and rewritten) two nice long posts in the last few days but they've both been lost by me hitting the wrong button or closing the window on accident... here's hoping third time is the charm.

hattoo - So cute about Sage kissing your belly!

Karen - I have a Nikon D50. Not small by any means, but it is an awesome camera and worth every penny. I lurrrrve it.

Emmy - Hehe, too funny about Cully stashing your phone.

Mcs - Elaina says lots of words, but many of them are 'marble-mouthed' and nobody but me would recognise them. Elaina isn't eating much solids right now either, but is having lots of milkies so I'm trying not to worry. She's got a bottom molar coming through so I think that might have something to do with it... who knows.

Bamamom - best of luck with relactating!! How awesome of your friends to donate milk and a pump!

Davina - Elaina is all about the shoes too







She says, "hi, shoes!" and "hi, socks!"

I'm a 5'6"... and apparently a 34 F







. I bought the new bravado lifestyles bra in the biggest size they had, E, but it was too small.







: I've apprently been wearing the wrong isze for a long time...


----------



## Karennnnn (Jan 2, 2002)

hattoo--ah the beloved baby mullet. Well, Shea actually has interesting hair. She has long hair on top, and underneath it's short; too short to even pull into two seperate buffy tails. So she looks almost punk; hair pulled up, but the rest short, almost like she cut it or shaved it lol!
It's been growing for a while now, but very slowly. It will be nice when it's all in to make her hair thicker, but I'm guessing at that point it will have to be maybe trimmed unless it grows into decent looking layers which is possible.

Shea doesn't say anything (I don't think!) She makes words/sounds for animals, I *think* she says "see??!" when she sees a plane in the sky or something she likes. I remember her brother being very grunty rather than using many words. I realllllly need to look at my journal; I have a lot of that written down.
She says mama, but I don't know if she's really saying mama. Same with dad/dada. It's one of *her* words and not necessarily what it sounds like, kwim? For instance if she needs help or is frustrated she'll say mama mama in a low tone.
I'm freaked out for her to really start talking. That makes her more REAL! LOL!! In other words, they're growing up. Wah.

I'll have to look up your cam, Fey! My other one was kind of a clunker. I tried out some of the digital SLR's while looking for my current camera. I can't tell you the wonderful feeling that washes over you when you hear it take a picture and then you see how awesome it is on the lcd. It's almost like firing a gun because it feels powerful lol!!

Off to bed.....
Karen


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

bama- would you like me to mail you the sns you gave me back to you? i'm hoping that i won't need it this time around.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

good morning! where is everyone?


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

yea- where is everybody?
it is a sleepy monday here. we slept in till 9! and somehow that has made me sleepy. hmmm.
had a nice weekend- went to a picnic thrown by our midwives and then out for dinner with friends on sat. and a birthday party for the little just-adopted baby that i keep talking about. geez is she cute!
i think that i am officially in the I WANT A BABY! club. i am ready. i think.
nothing much else.
the picnic was in prospect park in the uppity part of brooklyn and i can just never get over these kids clothes- they are so cute and soooo expensive. we were the medicaid family of the practice and it showed- our stroller found in the trash and eisa's hand-me-down overalls. i did score one point for me though- one of the midwives said to me after seeing our pictures of the trip to germany (when eisa was three months) "yea, they were great pictures, but you looked so tired" That means- you looked terrible. and when i see the pictures now, i agree. even so....
so, i really wanted to look good and fit and like i had my figure back in shape and my eyes wide and alert and.... she said "you are looking so good....."

ok, someone elses turn to ramble on. emmy and fey- happy anniversarys!

karreen- the videos were adorable!
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm here....

and guess what??

I'm ....................

starts with a p.......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
any guesses??

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.I'm pumping!! Fooled ya didnt I?you all thought I was gonna say pregnant!























yeah, i'm pumping, and i already got some colostrum! how cool is that??


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I thought I posted something over the weekend, but apparently I didn't send it. I'd bet that it is on my home computer just waiting.

http://www.justtomatoes.com/

I've been thinking of ordering some things from here for Claire to eat. She doesn't have any molars yet so I'm debating how well she'd be able to chew these. I'm hoping that maybe M or E would eat more fruits/veggies by sneaking these in. I just need some options once winter sets in and it is harder to find fresh fruits for Claire to eat.

It is gorgeous outside right now! I spent my lunch hour eating outside. Need to enjoy that while I can.

Yesterday the baby sitter painted Claire's toenails. She looks so funny with red little toes.

mcs: you are ready for another baby! They'll be 2 years apart. It will be just fine!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

I meant to post on Friday but I wasted all my online time stalking the Kathryn threads (for those who don' tknow... she gave birth to triplets at home on Friday and it was pretty much being chronicled in TAO by people who were IMing with people present at the birth). It was pretty cool.

I was 9 weeks on the weekend and maybe.... maybe maybe... starting to feel a bit better. But I'm trying not to get my hopes up because with Istra I was sick until around 16 weeks.

We're telling family this weekend (which is Thanksgiving in Canada and also the same occasion we told everyone about me being pg with Istra... we like the symmetry!)

Other than that, living in absolute squalor and working on my Thesis... the proposal was well-received by my supervisoing prof, so I'm feeling optimistic about it. But the reading is killing me.

mcs - get busy, girl.









bama - that is so cool that you've already got something happening in the relactating dept! I wonder how long it will take for milk to come in. How is Schuy doing with the donor milk?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

yeah, i was totally stalking the kathryn thread too! i cant wait for her to post pics..


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

bama- how exciting to get colustrum already! is the process the same as if you were lactating for adoption or whatever? i mean, were expecting results so quickly?
not the same at all but....my sister did not start nursing till 11 days after her first daughters birth and she had no problem- i love that story because it is such the oppisite story from what you usually hear.

one of my best friends called to tell me today that she is pregnant with her second!

a baby for me...i guess we are trying, but not with any thermometers or charts- just sex. ha.
the hitch is that i have only had two periods and they were two months apart- so i don't know "how" fertile i am. time will tell.

selena- happy that you are feeling better- i have heard a lot of people say that each pregnancy is different- so mabye you really are over it. good news too that your thesis is going well.
poor dh is having such a hard time with his supervising prof. He hasn't given him any time since june. he sais "lets meet next week to set up an appointment for a meeting"
he is pretty much just a jerk. imo.
ok, over and out.
melissa, davina, sharron anne, michelle, grace, amy, nancy, bonnie, and the list goes on.....let us know if you are around
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I wasnt really expecting anything so soon...but i prayed that i would have success!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

go for it mcs!!! come join our pg club







and i wish i could still sleep in...damn school!!!!

woo hoo bama! that's awesome









selena-i'm at almost 20wks and i'm STILL feeling sick







:

pgmichelle- we give ds v8 fusion because it has veggies in it and we can't always get some down him. it seems to be working well. mainly on days when he's not in a "solids" mood.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

sns is in the mail bama!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

hey! come back everybody!
lets see... eisa met her best friend in the whole world today at the laundrymat. it was so sweet, b/c they were really "playing" with each other, not just staring and running like usual. i would love to make a "play date" but the parents didn't really speak english- it was mostly just smiley head nods. the fun almost ended when eisa led the games astray by trying to climb into a dryer and convince the other girl that it would be fun. ha! they were so funny.

that was the highlight of my day- anyone else?
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

we saw our nutritionist yesterday..

She is AMAZING!!

She basically confirmed that i was right...Ds was supposed to stop drinking the soy formula, and only drink the Peptamen.

So she tweaked the food schedule, and added a high cal powder called Duocal..which is 42 cals per TABLESPOON.

so he gets
3 cans peptamen a day
1 jar baby food dinner w/2 TBS Duocal
1 jar fruit w/2 TBS Duocal
and one half to 3/4 cup of baby cereal a day!

That's it! that is so many calories he's sure to grow!

And the best news is that in ten days, he grew almost half a pound, and his head grew a teeny tiny bit..which we are thrilled about







:

The bad news is that his peptamen is now up to $720 a month..

To give you an idea, that is more than our rent payment per month by $120..

We were struggling so hard to get all that formula down him, plus the med food, plus food and cereal..no wonder the little boy was miserable. Duh.i was mad when i read the Dr's report!







:

so...

we are now on our easy management food diet! and we go back in 2.5 weeks to see the gastro doc, who will hear about how he needs to be sure to give freaking info when he prescribes something...







:

and we go back and see the nutritionist in a month. Woohoo!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

bama- that sounds like great news. especially the head growth. what IS that stuff that has so many calories? in my imagination, it looks like a liquid, but weighs as much as lead. is it hard for you to lift the spoon? (joking)
anyway, so happy to hear that each visit makes your load a little easier. dumb gastro dr. though.

mcs


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

anabellee: thanks for the idea about the v8 fusion. I'm going to have to look in to that.

I've been at my current job for 2 years as of last Sunday. So my secretary and I are going out to lunch to a mongolian grill type place as soon as she can leave. It's a bit of a drive, but we're pg and hungry.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

this is what he's drinking and eating..

http://www.imed.com/shop/detail.cfm/sku/K1469/rfr/NEX

http://www.allegromedical.com/super-...ns-190357.html

the first link is the liquid med food...its 30 cals an ounce...he gets 24.75 oz a day..

the second link is the calorie energy powder...42 cals per Tablespoon..


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

DH just took Claire to Kindermusik today. He said it was a lot of mommy/baby bonding. He said it was like watching teletubbies, kind of hypnoptic and you're not sure why you are watching it, but you kind of like it. The class is for 6 weeks to 18 months and I signed them up for that because Claire isn't quite 18 months yet. He's going to see how it goes next week and I told him if he didn't enjoy it that maybe they could switch to the next class up. He didn't say what Claire thought of it. I'll have to ask him tonight.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

bama-can any of his stuff be covered by insurance? like, if the doc wrote a script for it would you get a break? or are they making you buy it all over the counter?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

search my posts..i wrote a letter to the insurance asking them to pay for it.

we'll see!


----------



## ashleylesh (May 20, 2005)

bama - so expensive, but if it makes the guy grow, so worth it, huh?

I was wondering what kind of warm shoes/boots everyones tots will be wearing this winter. We just ordered some of the next step pedoodles. I know they will be good for walking in and out and short jaunts outside, but I am hoping Taso will want to play in the snow and those boots don't seem like they will cut it. We want something with a flexible sole. Any ideas?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

wake up!!

Where is everyone??

and where is Emmy?

And SharonAnne??

And everyone else?????







:







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm here. Maybe we are all trying to recover from watching Lost? Wild episode.

All 3 girls have colds. They woke up with them yesterday. Maddie fell asleep at 7:30 last night with red, flushed cheeks. She's the only one that really ran a temp. I offered her Tylenol, but she didn't want any so I just let them all be. They actually slept well all night. DH has them home today and he said they are a bit lethargic in comparision to how they are usually running all over.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

yeah, where is everyone?
i need an excuse not to be studying


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow, that was a bad posting day for us. Where are you????

Still on statistics, anabelle?? I would offer to help you, but you wouldn't want to flunk would you?


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

off to washington dc for the weekend to see my neices and some friends too. should be fun, but i don't know- eisa went to sleep at eight (usually not till around nine or ten) and was awake from one till five. hilger was the bigger baby though. "a nightmare" he called it. well, not really, but i am certinly tired. so,,,i expect to have some reading when i get back!
mcs


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Have fun, mcs! Get some sleep on the plane!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

still doing stats







i had to miss class...AGAIN...because dh couldn't help with the sick ds. it makes me wonder what's the point when i spend most of the time off school to be at home with him. i took him to the ped and he's got an ear infection







: i'm really starting to wonder the point of sending him to daycare when he jsut gets sick and i have to keep him home anyway...


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

i'm back from peru. the trip was not too bad. we went through a patch of really rough turbulence which was terrifying. it came out of nowhere, luckily i was already holding onto the baby because if not i think he would have fallen. being in lima was ehh so-so, good to see his dad but not my favorite place to spend a few days, too much traffic and rich people, i prefer the slower life of the smaller cities in peru. his dad got the visa without problems, and should be coming in november. the flight home was overnight and luis slept fine, i didn't sleep at all. i'm frantically trying to catch up on homework and i am almost caught up but i'm now getting caught in the wave of new projects/homework/reading. i wouldn't have it any other way though, i adore what i am learning.
i read everything and i had a bunch of comments and am forgetting all of them now.







: it is good to hear from everyone.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Hi all,

I've been reading along but not posting. Nothing much has been going on here except for Danny not sleeping again. We are planning to move his crib upstairs this weekend, although I am getting cold feet about it. I am a bit tired of having him in our room, and feel sure he'll make the adjustment without too much trouble but it seems far. The master is on the first floor, and Miles's room as well. His room is too small for the crib too so poor Dan goes upstairs (where there are two more bedrooms with beds so we can take turns keeping him company for however long it takes). Hmm.

Who else has babies sleeping in their own room now?

He got his first haircut today -- I'll post pics later.







:


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Ugh, mamita michelle...NOT FUN about the turbulence. Must've been really scary.
Bama, how's Schuy today?
Melissa - we have a mattress in Cully's room, but we are pretty lazy about actually using it. I still like having that little chunka in bed with us. Gotta see pics of that haircut!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Schuy has been in his own room in his own crib since around ummmm 8 mos or so??

He was in the cradle in our room until 7 or moremonths, then outgrew the cradle a little, and once we got dd into her own toddler bed and out of the crib, he went into the crib.

He LOVES it...he loves sprawling out, sleeping upside down, and rolling himself up in his quilt...

He is doing ok..

we are still waiting on the insurance approvall..

Pray people pray, if you pray, lol.


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Hello. I've been reading along for the past few days, but no time to post. DH's brother and fiance just left and my parents and grandma will be arriving Sunday. It's my first go at having Thanksgiving (never cooked a Turkey before), so if anyone has any words of wisdom, they'd be much appreciated.

I hope everyone's doing well. I should be doing laundry right now, so not much time for comments. But:

Ashleylesh - I'm going to get Sage these boots. A friend's daughter had them last winter and said they worked well. I don't know if you need anything that warm but we sure do up here!! They're only $17 Canadian, which I think is very reasonable:

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_d...=1159571079641

Bama: we are praying for you. How's the relactation going??

Okay - seriously, I've got no time for comments!!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

thanks!! and those boots are only 15 american!! woohooo!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

those are really neat boots! i think i want some for ds. we need them here because it gets so cold and windy. plus we spend lots of time in MI so they would be really handy.

mamita-glad you made it home safe. i'm way to chicken to fly right now.

meli-ds has had his own bed (mattress) since 9mths and he loves it. i wish he would still cuddle with us but he's just no into that anymore.

bama-still praying for ya'll!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

hattoo, how do you know what size boots to buy? i can't find the sizing chart


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Annabelle - I don't know?? I noticed that too. I'll ask my friend if I see her on Tuesday and let you know.


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Scratch that...I found sizing charts:
http://www.mec.ca/Main/content_text....=1160198534973

BUT...The smallest size listed is 7. Sage is _maybe_a six, so I guess there'll be room for lots of socks!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Those boots are cool. I need to start tracking down the winter gear. Somehow snowboots and scarves make great dress up clothes and tend to be hiding in the bucket with the other dress up stuff.

Michelle (not me, of course): glad the trip went well to Peru. Somedays I really miss all of the book learning of college, but I know I would have so much trouble trying to focus with little ones around. I'm glad that you are able to do it. That should be good that Luis's dad gets to come in November.

Who asked about the turkey? Check Martha Stewart. I think every time that I've had to make one I've looked it up on her sight. I also use a plastic bag to cook it in. I think it is a Reynold's turkey roasting bag. They seem to cook faster in there and come with instructions too. Are you having to make everything or is family helping out with the sides? An easy side dish for sweet potatoes (if sweet potatoes are part of Canadian t-day) is to make them into chunks, use 1/3 cup oil, and a packet of lipton onion soup mix. The recipe is usually on the box for white potatoes, but I like sweet potatoes better. You can also do a combo of white and sweet.

I'm trying to avoid all of the things I need to do upstairs (get the dresses ready for the baptism tomorrow, get dressed, etc.) We were suppose to go to a homecoming parade at USD (DH and mine's college), but the girls still have colds and Maddie has quite the cough. I can't decide what we should do. DH, of course, is still sleeping. I feel like I should eat, but I feel kind of nauseated too.

Oh, someone found me. Got to go find a band aid...


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i found the sizing chart bu the boots com in S M L XL sizes and it doesn't say which corresponds to what shoe size


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

anne..remember that cute hat you made for ds last year? the bigger one?

it still fits!







and he'll wear it this winter!!

And how is every one??

Emmy, I read about your dd's teacher's spelling adventure....







...I dont know how I would take it..

How cold is it for everyone?? It was c hilly for several days, but now its warmed up again...


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Okay, here are the pics:

This is before, a couple weeks ago:
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...Picture237.jpg

This is during:
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...Picture250.jpg

And after!
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...Picture253.jpg

He was such a good little boy, very serious.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

awwww! i love how they left his curls Meli! so adorable.


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

he is sooo cute!


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Cute haircut!! It makes him look so grown up!

Anne - Sage tried a pair of size L boots on at a friend's house and they were about 3/4" too long. I measured her feet and they're 5" from heel to big toe. I hope that helps. I think I'm going to get her the large and let her grow into them. The extra room'll be good for big warm socks.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

sooooooo cute!! Dd was super serious her first time too..then she screeched after that!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Cute haircut! For some reason, I am surprised every.single.time you post pics, Meli. I always think, "Wow, they are very blonde!! Oh, I knew that..." LOL I have issues.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Aw, adorable haircut! I love that they were able to leave the curls. Cully's hair is a disaster but no way can I cut it. He's got what my hairstylist called a "hawklet"...a little bit fauxhawk, a little bit mullet.








:

It's chilly here, in the low 40s at night, we had a fire going in the fireplace last night. It was nice, sitting around the fire eating chili. Except Cully kept trying to throw stuff IN the fire. *sigh*
Busy busy around here, I've added a few more piano students and have more starting next week, and we are going into the 4th quarter at work so lots more to do. Today Alex and I are putting together the giant 6' cd rack he built. Looks great for his first woodworking project!

Bama, yeah the school thing is...I dunno. The school has a site council and a PTO and a "coffee with the principal" every other week, but the only things they ever want to talk about are diversity and dealing with bullies. Now, don't get me wrong, both of those things are extremely important...but not worthy of every. single. meeting. They simply do not want to discuss anything academic. It's really frustrating. When Sam gets bored, she talks, and she's also getting this attitude that she doesn't have to "work" for anything. Everything in school is "easy", so she expects everything ELSE to be easy. When I gave her harder spelling words, she was whining because "I can't spell them". So we had a talk about how that's the POINT.







That she actually has to STUDY them instead of just getting the list and acing the test three days later. Not a habit (or attitude) I want to foster, you know?
Anyway...

Bama, the coat is in the mail....I couldn't pick it up from the cleaners for a couple days, but it's out now, so you should see it by Thursday, I would assume!









Oh, there are some new pictures in the Cully 1 YR folder in the link in my siggy.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Emmy...

is there an advanced class/honors class for her?

could you consider skipping a grade? of course , that would only work if she's that advanced in every subject, but still..

Honors math, or we called it AP
(Advanced Placement)

Are any of those things options?

And thanks in advance for the coat! I cant wait!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

emmy-i agree with bama. can they do any sort of ap stuff for her? i went to a montosori (sp) school so i could work further ahead of other kids in my grade level. normal public schools got "too easy". gee, i wonder where that part of my brain went? college is still kicking my butt even after being here for 6 years!

as for kids and hair...ds just has the "white boy afro". his hair is so curly... whenever spots start looking longish i just trim them up and they curl right back in place with the rest of his head









on another topic...we watched our friend's 6yo dd yesterday







: emmy, i don't know how you do it with Sam and Cully but oy! i was so exhausted last night. the good thing though, i remembered i had my little tykes doll house in the attic so dh brought that down and she and ds played with that all day. it's nice because the pieces aren't too small for ds.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Meli, love the haircut! That's cute how they have the special chairs for the kids. Claire hasn't had her first haircut yet. She looks cute with the hair pushed over to the side. Maddie had her first token hair cut just before 2. I'll admit I did it just so I could finish her baby scrapbook.

I need to get some pictures downloaded and ordered. I'm going scrapbooking Friday night and I am so not prepared for it. My friend and I are only going Friday night. You can stay overnight through supper on Saturday, but she has a little one that she doesn't want to be gone that long from. When I've gone in the past I usually would stay up all night (most would go to bed around midnight), but I'm just too exhausted yet.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Anne & Bama - her school has absolutely no ap/enrichment program whatsoever, and flat out refuses to consider having any. They think they are "exclusionary".

We got the cd rack built, and I spent two hours of the afternoon staining it. It turned out great, but my staining was sort of uneven in places.







: oh well.

Kiddos are passed out, we are going to put some Kids in the Hall dvds in and have a beer!


----------



## ashleylesh (May 20, 2005)

hatoo - We ordered pedoodles and they are a bit too big and Taso hates the semi hard sole, even though it is flexible. We are sending em back. We are def getting boots from soft star shoes, but wanted another pair for the warmer days. Not a fan of the pedoodles boots.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks for all the kind words, guys







I keep staring at the pictures myself -- those lips! Those eyes! Man, he's cute.









My in-laws were here this weekend and they too were surprised at how blonde Danny's gotten. We looked at pics from the last time they saw him (May) and he had brown hair then.

Emmy, that stinks. Poor Sam and poor you -- that is so how I felt in school, and it has sooooo affected me all my life. Anything that is not easy is not worth doing and I still really struggle with persistence. I wish I had some advice or good ideas but I don't -- but









These are the boots I want to get:

http://www.robeez.com/Department.asp...t=2&Lang=EN-US

Cute but not cheap.


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Meli - Sage has the pink ones (birthday gift) and they're good for our weather right now but, according to a friend who had them last year, not as warm as they look. Keep in mind I'm at the 59th parallel.

I don't know if I mentioned anything about our new neighbors but the short story (i hope) is they're drug dealers and have 3 pitbulls in a tiny backyard. I wouldn't be as scared of the pitbulls but I know they're not treated properly, which is a problem. I've been to town hall to complain about the barking and nothing was done. I noticed they were getting out of their yard, so complained again and nothing was done. The bylaw officer told us to keep a record of when they were getting out because he told the owners to put them on chains (which they didn't). Last Monday, DH and his brother watched as the biggest and smallest of the three attacked the other one to the point of almost killing it. One of the owners stood outside screaming but wouldn't step in (understandably). We haven't seen the attacked dog since and are assuming it had to be put down. There was a lot of blood. My parents and grandmother arrived today and shortly after, another neighbor came knocking on my door asking if I knew the dog on the front lawn. It was a mutt that hangs around here and I assume belongs to someone nearby. It was bleeding profusely from the neck and the man told me he'd seen the pitbulls attack it and he chased them away with a stick. The RCMP, fire rescue and town officials all came by and ended up taking the pitbulls away to be put down. Unfortunately, the little mutt that was attacked will have to be put down. I guess this wasn't such a short story, but it's really on my mind and I just wanted to get it out. My dad (always a riot) said, "Well, that was exciting. What do you have planned for tomorrow?"

Anyways, we're definitely relieved that the dogs are gone. We're in row housing and they had already pried some fence boards from the other neighbor's fence and it was only a matter of time before they started getting into our yard. Now Sage can play outside again! We're a bit worried though because apparently these guys can be pretty dangerous but the cop told us not to worry too much.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

woah hatoo- i though that our druggie neighbors were bad! I guess it is a releif to walk outside with (or even without) the baby now.
our crazy neighbors have two tied up muts who are never ever walked and often stand in their won feces b/c the chains are so short. we have seen them stealing things from the houses being built across the street and one day they even tried to sell me screws! they showed me the box and asked in a kind of whispery way as if it was a drug deal "hey, you wanna buy some screws" i mean, i saw they was doing some work in the basement..."
I could go on, but you get the idea. we just try to stay polite, not involved. they stole our trashcan last week, but returned it this week so they can't be such bad people.

ok, i had more to say, but eisa is sleeping and dh and i had planned the day for finishing the house.

glad you had a good trip michelle. and that the visa came through so easily- that is a rare story.

meilssa- oh those curles! your boys are so beautiful.
and cully is also adorable- i love the beach pictures with his hat.
eisa is still pretty small and very bald. still looks like a baby compared to the rest around here. i will try to post some pictures later.
mcs


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Hattoo and Mcs, such stories! Man, that sucks -- having dogs around so terribly mistreated would really bum me out.

Feeling glad to live in white-bread suburbia.

Man, these boys are driving me CRAZY today. The in-laws left, the house is trashed, I am trying desperately to get it back in order and, of course, everytime I turn around something else is drug out and scattered around.








:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Holy smokes, Heather! I'm glad those dogs are out of there before they hurt someone. It's too bad the owners didn't have something done to them because those dogs don't have to turn out that way. It's how they are raised (or not raised.) You live in one crazy neighborhood. I'm out in yuppie-ville. We are all out there looking at the neighbor's new Toyota something or another (looks like a range rover). Or griping about who's mowing their lawns yet etc. Pretty much we're all the same except for the Asian family that owns a local popular restruaunt and the husband and wife from India who are both doctors.

Anybody worried about eating salads? I wasn't too worried when it was just spinach, but now they are talking lettuce!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I am loving fall in the mountains! except for the leaves, which are coming down in droves...bleh...

and we have our nipple shields and SNS now..we are going to give it a go!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Keep going bama! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

ok, i am quite a sight here..

taped up, with formula in the tube, and trying to figure out how to make the nipple shield stay on!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Go Bama go!!

Emmy, looked at your pictures and Cully is so cute -- and you look great, BTW!

Heather, just wanted to add that I didn't mean to downplay how freaky scary it must have been to have murderous dogs next door. I feel sorry for the poor things, but am glad your mind can be at rest a little!

Speaking of pets (that was a weird segue) I've been feeling the urge to get a cat lately. They had a thing at the zoo today where you could adopt a pound cat and I was seized with the desire to go there and get Miles all excited about it and surprise dh with a new cat. I don't know where this is coming from. Maybe I am displacing my baby fever?


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

: i've got 4 cats meli. want one? i'll fedex it to you.

so...instead of studying, i finished a new soaker for ds out of his lovely llama wool. it's quite yummy. cascade pastaza 50/50 llama/sheep wool in lichen green. it looks like it will make a lovely night time soaker.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmm sounds lushy!!!


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Dynamo - I just looked at the photos in your sig. We've been to Carter Caves! We saw a bunch of frogs, and bats.










Hi fellow mamas of 15 month olds. Every so often I feel compelled to crash this party.







Can I ask a ?? of you all - where are your babies, verbally? DS had a lot of words at this age, like 50 or so. DD only has about 5, including mama and dada. She does seem to understand what is said to her, but she mostly just babbles. I know this is normal but I wonder if she's on the slow end of normal in this regard.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

famous mb.- dd also seems on the slow side of talking. she seems to say a few words and then decide that it isn't so important or fun afterall. though, she can never tire of finding a "ball" I never realised how many balls are around durning the course of a day. i would say that if they are comprehending, you shouldn't worry.

the 15 dollar boots look great! thanks hattoo.

sooo- it is one in the morning and i just got done downloading pictures. i will feel real sorry about this in the morning i think. oh well- you can see them at www.schmerwitz.shutterfly.com
it is alot of picutres and after i charge the camera tonight, i will add even more tomorrow. but, if you can make it to the end, you can see eisa receiving the holy spirit. it isn't to be missed.
hope your all asleep. (even you danny)
goodnight.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

mcs - beautiful pictures! I love the intense looks of concentration on Eisa's face when she is studying those rocks.







Is that red house your cabin in the woods?
famousmockingbird - oooh, we loved carter caves. gorgeous area. speech wise, both my kids were "late talkers". Incidentally, they both were somewhat early walkers (Cully at 12 months, Samantha at 9 months). Sam didn't speak at all until she was almost 2, we had tests and evaluations scheduled and everything, and it was pretty much overnight she just started speaking almost in complete sentences. She now has the vocabulary of an adult. Cully says "baby, mama, dada, duck, abby ("Sammy"), up, Moo (one of our cats)" and that's about it. He understands everything and can follow a simple instruction (like "go get mama's phone") so we are not concerned. I don't think at this age it's considered the "slow end" of normal, I think it's closer to 18-20 months that "They" want them to be saying more than 6 words, if my memory serves me correctly.

We are off to the Children's Museum again today. Sammy has no school, as it's a "staff development day" (they have like TWO a month).
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Mcs, love the pictures! That Eisa is so cute. And I still love the view of Hilger









FamousB, Danny doesn't say much either -- mama, dada, and occasionally "brother" (so cute, that one!), and "dis!" He "talks" all the time but doesn't say many words. Miles didn't say anything 'til after he turned two, so I don't expect much -- and certainly, Miles is never at a loss for words these days.

It's a beautiful fall day here, and it's supposed to snow on Thursday (!!) so I hope to get us out into it.


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Meli65 said:


> Go Bama go!!
> 
> I didn't mean to downplay how freaky scary it must have been to have murderous dogs next door.
> 
> ...


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

hattoo- so funny about asking sage to bend over for you! I would be careful though- don't wear the game out too early. lol.
I can't beleive all of this terrible talk of snow! stop it now!

emmy- i heard today on the radio that tower records has gone bankrupt. made me think of you. sad thing.
and, yes that was our red house of horrors. it is kind of too bad that we arn't there for halloween, we could do nothing at all and really scare the kids.
also- that look of eisa's cracks me up too- it is hilger's concentration face mirrored. she is not incredibly verbal (well, talks alot, but not real words yet) and not overly physical, but she seems very mechanical. she will do something like play with a key (not a screw driver, but like the thing from ikea) finding out how to use it or sit with a book for a half hour or more with that concentrated look on her face. i sure wish i knew sometimes what she thinks about.

which leads me to a question- all day she has been saying "happy,sappy,happy" or something like that and i wonder what she is trying to really say. i can not figure it out! i was trying to think of a german equivilant, but nothing comes to mind. so, maybe she is really just saying "happy happy happy" that is sure nice. but i feel like she is mimicing something else can any of you think of something? i want in on her fun!

so, on our winter coat hunt- i waited too long for the llbean sale and now all of the toddler coats are gone. i have a return certificate for 70 dollars and i was hoping to use some for me but i guess not. too bad.

eisa is out of the bath. gtg
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm here, but barely

we had the hugest day, running all over the freaking big city, and got home at 7 pm.

Needless to say, we ate fast food for supper


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback, mamas. I guess I'm just impatient.

We just finished painting the outside trim, shutters, etc. on our house. It's been in the 70s, but it's supposed to drop to the 40s tomorrow. It's inevitable, I know but I'm not quite ready to let go of summer yet. Hopefully we'll get a few more good days before the chill sets in permanently. I guess I have to get DD some sturdier shoes, she is still wearing just her soft shoes too.

I don't have a problem with DD needing a coat because I have all DS's old ones, but DS definitely needs one.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

famous-we had ds evaluated and the social worker said he was right on track with only knowing how to say 4 words. i thought he should be able to say more but it's really how much they can understand that's important.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcs* 
emmy- i heard today on the radio that tower records has gone bankrupt. made me think of you. sad thing.

Yes, indeed. They've actually gone bankrupt twice, the first time was right after I left the company (i was there 7 years, left as the regional marketing director). They were up for auction, and everyone assumed Transwold (FYE/Strawberries/Sam Goody) would buy them. Industry breaking news emails were even reporting that Transworld had won the bidding, but it wasn't true - a liquidator won, by $500k. Going out of business sales are already in progress, 2700 people are out of jobs, and with the outstanding debt they owe to labels and distibutors, their demise will cause ripples through the entire music industry. Some small niche labels won't survive this.

It's very sad...I could go on for pages about how mismanaged they were, but it's still a sad day for the music industry. My sister went over to our old store and handed out applications to a few folks we know, and our warehouse manager is going to have a job fair of sorts there as well. Lots of old friends are pretty screwed right now (though the writing has been on the wall for years now, really).


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

where is everybody? are we all freezing somewhere? i know it's cold here. it's supposed to get down to 29 tonight. yikes. that's cold for this area at this time of year.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcs* 

so, on our winter coat hunt- i waited too long for the llbean sale and now all of the toddler coats are gone.

mcs

The blessings of having all girls. Claire and Ellysia have coats. I bought Maddie a coat at the local outdoor shop. She needed one that has some insulation to it. The others are fine for when we just run outside for a bit to play, but she has recess now and I don't want her to get cold with that.

Our high today was 39! On the good side it is going to be a hard freeze tonight - yea for getting rid of pollen! I saw little snow flurries as a drove to a meeting over lunch. We're not suppose to get much, but I saw that Maddie had her snowpants and boots all laid out for tomorrow.

My sister found Maddie's boots for $20 at the local farm supply store. She swears they wear well (She's a teacher and has to put up with kids and cold wet feet.)

I am crabby, crabby, crabby tonight!!!!!! Can I say how much I hate on-line shopping! I just can't find the right fit. I bought 2 shirts ($80ish and $60ish) from Japanese Weekend. The red one has too tight of an empire waist. Not going to work. Love the color. The blue/green one shows too much cleavage. I don't think that it will pass the DH test. It didn't look that scooped of a neckline from the picture!! AAARRGGGHHH!!!! I was thinking it was a about time to get into maternity clothes for work (I've been wearing maternity jeans around the house for awhile) because DH says I look like I'm in pregnancy denial. The last straw was that I couldn't button my winter coat this morning. So I was ready to start wearing the clothes, but now I have 2 shirts less for the rotation!!!!! Here's the best part: the cleaning lady threw away the packing box with the shipping information.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Mclisa, I have a Maddie too. She's actually Madeline.

A little personal, but has anyone not gotten AF back yet besides me?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *famousmockngbrd* 
Mclisa, I have a Maddie too. She's actually Madeline.

A little personal, but has anyone not gotten AF back yet besides me?

famous, that's not personal on our threads..

personal is saying " OH MY GOD I CANT FEEL MY IUD STRINGS!!!"

and the rest of us saying..."Go shake the sheets girl!"









Sadly, I have had AF since 11 weeks pp. I hate my body







:


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

I got AF back when DS was 4 months, but he didn't night nurse like DD does.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
famous, that's not personal on our threads..

personal is saying " OH MY GOD I CANT FEEL MY IUD STRINGS!!!"

and the rest of us saying..."Go shake the sheets girl!"









Sadly, I have had AF since 11 weeks pp. I hate my body







:









:














:









Hey, I found them when all was said and done!!









No AF here, but I do have the Mirena, so not sure if that has anything to do with it. We are still nursing ferociously at night.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Not only do many of us have AF back, but some of us (them, not me







) are pregnant again!









Hi everyone.







Sorry I haven't been typing much. Hard with work.







But I try to keep up with all of you.









Did I tell you guys I've gone veggie?! I feel great!







Going out to eat is a bit of a challenge, though. Yesterday was my birthday and DH took me to Olive Garden for dinner. There were like, three things on the menu that didn't have meat in them.







I got cheese ravioli, ate one and brought the rest home for the dog. They were super salty.









Joey ALMOST slept through the night last night!







We're getting closer!







We've got her crib mattress on the floor next to our mattress. I nursed her and then cuddled her to sleep on our bed, got up to put on my PJ's and whatnot, moved her to her mattress, covered her up nice and warm and she slept till almost 4am! I figured that part of the problem is she gets cold on her mattress by herself, so I double blanketed her and it seemed to work. Or maybe she was just exhausted.







:

I sent some pictures out to the yahoo group of when my best friend and her son were visiting, but Davina told me you needed an account to view them. I'll change that setting and resend the link later.









Joey's picking up signs like mad. She can sign for eat, drink, milk, apple, sleep, baby, more, bath, please.....there are more, I can't think of them right now.

She's also doing pretty good in the talking department. She can tell you the sound that about half a dozen different animals make (My favorite is duck..."KACK!"







: ) And she has quite suddenly decided that her Daddy is her favorite person. Which is just fine with me, because it means she's just fine and dandy playing with him while I make dinner or do laundry or whatever.









Yesterday morning, Paul said to her, "Did you give mommy a hug and kiss for her birthday?" She shook her head no!







So he put her down on the floor, and she RAN across the kitchen, tripped, fell, got up and finished RUNNING to me, JUMPED in my arms and hugged me with her arms and legs!







Moments like that make my heart smile.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah, I have AF back now, think this is my 3rd or 4th. So, it was over a year. But she still nurses a bunch at night, too.

I am so ready for more sleep. I will work on nightweaning once she's over being sick and teething.

Sha ~ That is so sweet.







: Gwen does this thing where she'll reach out (when I'm holding her) and wrap her arms around my neck and kiss me. Its so sweet, and cracks me up b/c her arms are short so our faces are touching.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *famousmockngbrd* 
Mclisa, I have a Maddie too. She's actually Madeline.

A little personal, but has anyone not gotten AF back yet besides me?


I only got one af...


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

When I get Claire up in the morning I rub her back as I pick her up. Now as I carry her, she reaches around and pats my back.

My kids are all verbal. They don't walk until after 15m. Maddie was 18 months. Claire can say "good night", "love you", "go find Daddy", and probably 25 other words. She loves to quack and now can growl.

and famous mb: nothing is too personal with this group.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Ds doesnt have that many words...he can say "HAWT" for hot









Dada Mama Baba(bottle?)

and he doesnt kiss yet..he does try to blow kisses tho..


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

sharron anne! so good to see you are alive! so cute about the hugs (and from claire too.) i think this age is really fun. eisa is suprising me everyday with what she understands. the other day i called her a monkey and she ran to the fridge and pointed to her monkey magnent.

bama- your little southern boy! i heard some kids playing on the play ground here saying "pauwly, pauuwly, why don't 'cha play wit' us?" in a perfect new york accent. cracks me up.
how is schuyler (i hope i got that right) doing this week?

davina- i have been thinking of nightweaning for a long time now, but i just can't get up the energy i feel like it would take. i did request the ncss from the library though. i want to hear how it goes for you. is everybody recovering from the colds in your house yet?

i've had two periods now. hopefully, i will not have anymore! eisa still nurses quite a lot through the night too. how is it going with those of you who are prgnant and still nursing? any changes in nursing habits?

lunch time!
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Sharon Anne...hey!! Get your butt back in here and post, woman!! We miss you!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Yes, we are getting over our colds. I still have a sore throat. Gwen is still snotty, has a cough and an ear infection. But she seems to be improving so holding off on abx.

Gwen says so many words once or twice. Like, I said "Yuck, that's trash" the other day and she said "trash" perfectly clearly like 3 times. Same with "share" and others I can't remember ATM. But she doesn't use those words regularly.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

poor davina...so tough!! lay low and get well!


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

What cute stories. Baby love is the best.









Cole, my DS, goes to preschool at a Presbyterian church, and they have these big banners hanging outside the building with pictures of white lilies on them. For some reason, Maddie always points at them and says "Bock-bock!" like a chicken.







I have no idea why she does this. They don't look like chickens at all to me.

I am thinking about nightweaning Maddie but I really have no idea how to go about doing that. I didn't nightwean Cole, he just stopped on his own.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

He waved!!! Woohoo!! We;ve been working on that for freaking forever!! He saw his daddy leaving and he suddenly waved!!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

YAY for waving!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

and its officially COLD here!!! brrr our heat is running for the first time this winter!

I miss our prego days...our big belly, i cant sit on my stupid chair for much longer days..

baby kicking your boobs days..


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

bama- that is funny b/c the seasons change always makes me feel sentimental too. usually i long for a ciggarette, but this year i want a baby! two years ago at this time......last year at this time.....

the lillie chickens really made me laugh! when i was a kid, we had a store called "super duper" whose sign was an elephant holding up a bag of groceries with its trunk. i remember trying so hard to figure out what it was- it was faded and a little rusty and just not a good representation of an elephant- i had so many ideas of what it "could" be- it was so strange when i finnally saw it as an elephant- i really had to twist my mind to keep it an elephant.

fey- did you get one of those radio flyer push toys for elenia for her birthday? does she still like it? my mother wants to get one for eisa for christmas, but i dont know if she would still have an interest by then.

over and out.
mcs


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah, its chilly here today... and our heater isn't coming on. Brrrr... It was barely 60 in here when we woke up. Fine when you're cuddled under the blankets. Not so much when you have to get up and be alive.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

bama you should be getting your coats any day! I sent it through work, I know that it's gone out already, so soon!
Friday the 13th indeed....I went to bed last night with a sore finger out of the blue, today the knuckle is all red and swollen and it's half-numb and won't bend right. NO IDEA what I did to it, but it hurts all the way up to my elbow. I'm hazarding a guess at some sort of tendon/carpal tunnel type thing.
Then, I'm driving through the city and get hit by a freaking Brinks truck...that KEPT GOING.







: NOt much damage, lots of big scratches from his GIANT BLUE STEEL BUMBER but nothing major. I'm filing a police report Monday, I guess. Not sure it'll do any good.
Anyway...hope everyone else's day was more uneventful!







Oh, and Sam broke her glasses, too.







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

poor emmy..what a day! did you see the truck # on the brinks truck?


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Emmy... any chance you had a tiny hangnail or cut or something on that finger? Pretty rare, but you could have some crazy infection. Just a thought. Weird either way. HOpe it feels better soon.


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Emmy - you've got to wear green on Friday the 13th, it helps your luck out! (Please tell me you weren't wearing green today or my whole believe system will be shot to H-E-double toothpicks). I hope you can bring the Brinks truck down. Maybe Dateline'll do a story on it!

We're actually having pretty good weather here. It's been freezing every night but sunny during the day with no wind. My parents are leaving tomorrow so I hope any snow or inclement weather holds off until they arrive safely at home.

Just wondering about everyone's kiddo's strange quirks or quarks. For instance: Sage is terrified of bubbles. I have given her a few bubble baths because I think it'll be a treat and she just cries and won't sit in the water until I get rid of them. I did this again tonight (just to test the water - pardon the pun) and same thing. She would also scream when I blew bubbles at swimming lessons. Weird. I once knew someone who was terrified of butterflies, but bubbles???


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

never known of a baby afraid of bubbles!! She'll outgrow it..


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

emmy- what a terrible day! if it is red up your arm along the vein, you should get it checked out now. have you had carpel tunlel before though? and i would def. report the brinks guy- to the company too. maybe they will know who it is by the route.

hatoo- eisa is terrified of the vaccume- i guess she learned from the cat. it is awfully funny and sad- today i just took it out of the closet and the cat flew into the bed room and eisa started really crying hard.

hilger got a kids seat for his bike- it fits on the front instead of the back- real cool. i was too nervous to let him put her on the back, but this looks really fun and safe.

so, i have been enjoying my time with eisa so much this week- more than ever really- but today, i was just out of it- i was so board and unenergetic and just waiting all day for hilger to come home. i even let eisa watch the end of arthur on tv. i have never really let her watch tv. i did though, finnally get a baby book started for her. so, thank goodness it is the weekend. goodnight all,
mcs


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

it is soooo cold in our house. like 55ish cold. ds gets a space heater but dh and i just freeze. we took ds to the zoo in st.louis today. he is in love wiht the penguins. i'll try and get pictures up tomorrow.

mcs-i have to put ds in the sling to vaccume or he flips out.

emmy-







sorry you had a crappy day.

sa-good to hear from you!

famousmb.-liek people said, *nothing* is too personal







i was an unlucky soul to get af back 6wks pp even though ebf







:

hattoo-ds is afraid of our dog barking outside. he's fine if she barks in the house, or if she barks and he's outside with her, but not if she's barking outside and he's inside. he bursts into tears and runs screaming to the nearest adult.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Too funny about the bubbles, hattoo!! I mean, poor baby being scared, but it is pretty funny








We are having MeatFest today, we have 25 lbs of meat in the smoker right now, and I'm making some onion focaccia with garlic & olive oil to dip it in, and garlic knots...you know, to help balance out the arterial damage.










Hattoo, would you believe that I was wearing a green striped sweater yesterday?







: Oh, and also, as a perfect climax to the day, my mom called last night and told me they had to pur our doggie down.







:
She was a 14 year old Shar-pei (Gracie) and had lived a lot longer than they normally do....she had a good life, but we are still very sad. My dad thinks she had a stroke in the middle of the night, as she was not in good shape in the morning. So they took her in, and my dad took her home and buried her under a lilac bush in the front yard (we have like 5 dogs in that yard....).
Oh well, at least we got all the bad stuff out of the way in one day, right?







Sometimes you gotta find the funny.

mcs - sounds like you just had a burned out day! It's okay, we all have them.
Gotta run, my 11:30 piano lesson is here!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Emmy, what a day! Frickin' Brinks truck







:

Danny LOVES the vacuum. He has his own little Dirt Devil and if he is ever in a bad mood or kind of bored I'll say, "Hey, let's vacuum!" He runs to the closet where I keep them, we take them out and he presses the button on his to turn it on and vacuums the hell out of the place -- if only it really worked! But it's nice to have a 100% cure-all for the grumps -- and now I am vacuuming almost every day









He also likes to eat apples -- I hadn't really thought about it 'til he was eating a (dirty) apple in the supermarket (I was desperate because he was so hungry!) and a lady there commented that she had never seen a baby that age eating one like that, with the skin on and everything. Of course, he sees Miles doing it. The thing is, if he wanders away while eating it the whole thing will disappear, core and all.

Who here has left a babe for a night ... or two? I ask because I am mightily tempted to go on a "women's get-away weekend" sponsored by the local YMCA ... it's just 90 bucks to stay in a camp (about 1.5 hours away) for two nights, all meals included, with various seminars and stuff (not to mention a Chocolate Fountain). I would loooooove to go away and maybe finally learn to crochet. Thing is, I was gone all day today at my tax class and Danny (a) ate very little and (b) didn't take a nap at all which he has NEVER done. It might be a very terrible couple of days for dh. Any thoughts? I did leave Miles at this age (for a pre-Iraq peace march in NYC, a lot of frickin' good that did







) and he was fine.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Mcs - yep we have that wagon, and yep Elaina still uses it! She can pull it backwards now so less turning it around on my part. One of her favorite things to do is to take the sides off (or not!) and climb in and out of it. I think we'll get a few years use out of it, as a toybox if nothing else. We were using it to hold her books but she climbed in there and peed on them so we put up some rain gutter bookshelves. We also have the radio flyer push bike thingy... it has four wheels and handlebars and a seat like a bike... we call it her "quike"







She is just now to the point where she can steer it really well. She also likes to stand on the seat!









Emmy - Meatfest again so soon!! Mmmmm. I have a question for you that I have lazily not researched at all, was wondering what you know about getting tattoos while breastfeeding, and if it is recommended or not, etc. I want to get some more work done on mine soon. And sorry about your accident... ugh. Some people.

Fears/quirks - Elaina has some squeaky shoes that really freak her out! And she is afraid of vacuums... which is a bummer as I got a swanky new hand vac recently.

I'm reading along and thinking of everyone.... just so BUSY all the time! Don't have time to post.

My sister took some pics of Elaina and I recently - I only have one uploaded yet, it is very cute








__
https://flic.kr/p/267880052

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Fey ~ So cute!!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwwww fey!!

i need to get it together and post some more pics!


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Brace yourselves ladies, it's gonna be a long one.

Very pretty picture Fey. I wish someone in my family had some photography talent.

Just finished putting DS to bed. I put french braids in her hair - very cute. I hope they'll stay in for a while because it'll be hard to get her to sit still for that again! Her hair is getting quite long in front now but I don't want to cut it. I'm leary of barrettes because I heard they'll pull them out and choke on them, so we're experimenting with new do's. Pigtails are great, but not all of her bangs fit in yet.

Meli - Sage eats apples like that too! We discovered it by accident when she picked one off the ground under a friend's tree. She carried it around for a long time and wouldn't let anyone near it. Then, she just took a bite! It's a great way to keep her occupied for a long time. She seems to take smaller bites this way too (as opposed to cutting wedges for her).

We left Sage overnight when she was 3 months old







:. Actually, she was sleeping through the night by about 2 months old and would take a bottle at this point in her life. We left her with my in-laws and got back before she woke up so's I could nurse her. I don't know if I'd be as comfortable doing the same thing now but would love to give it a shot because she's going to have to stay somewhere when new babe arrives.

Preg update: I'm having Braxton Hicks contractions. They feel so strange. I never had them with Sage. I'm taking this as an omen that I may actually dilate this time and not need a c-section







:

Emmy - I'm going to pretend I didn't read that you were wearing green if that's all right with you.

Sage was scared of the vacuum cleaner in our old place because it was an old, loud central vac. We bought a new vacuum and broke her in with the dirt devil. She's not scared of it anymore unless she's tired or cranky for any other reason, in which case I really shouldn't be vacuuming! The best advice I received to get her accustomed to loud noises (electric mixer, vacuum, etc.) was to count to 3 before doing it and act really excited when the noise happens.

What is everyone reading to their kids these days? I'm looking for some good bedtime stories before Sage gets too sick of the ones we're wearing out right now. She'll sit for longer stories as long as they rhyme or are rhythmic.

Sorry this is so long. I just feel a nice sense of freedom because my parents left this morning so we're guest-free until the end of January! (my dad cried when they left, it was sad because I won't see him again until next July







)


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey all, only have a second as I need to throw Sticky Skangy baby in the tub before we go apple picking....but wanted to say, Fey - LLLI has said that it is okay to get tattooed while breastfeeding. The only danger is what ANY danger is with a tattoo - hep B, infection...but if you have a good artist that autoclaves everything, that's not an issue. I watch my artist autoclave his gun before every session, and take the needle and individual ink cups out of sterile packages. Now, if I just had some extra money floating around, I'd be getting some work done!
More later...


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

hattoo- great idea about counting to three before vaccuming. i have a vaccume extension peice that i let her play with in hopes of getting her excited, but when the real one is turned on (and it is pretty loud) she just freaks out. when she was a little baby, the coffee grinder scared her- so when i turned it on, i would open my mouth reeeeal wide and pretend that it was me screaming. eisa and i loved it, hilger said i was going to screw her up. lol.
did you have thanksgiving with your family? how did the turkey go?

emmy- i'm suprised that you are up and moving after beast feast. how is your arm?

fey- what a perfect picture! well, i guess eisa will get the wagon for christmas. i thought that i would have to ask my mom to buy her a warm coat instead, but a friend just called and said that she had a lands end snowsuit for us! and some other stuff too.

hilger has eisa out all by himself for the second day in a row- unbeleivable and nice.
so, i took another preg. test last night and got another no. i don't know what is going on with me- i am sooo hungry and tired, but when i weighed myself this morning, i found that i have lost five pounds. this is crazy b/c i am eating like a monster.
gtg eisas home
mcs


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey guys!
Long time no talk!

I miss you all, but I just can't seem to make time to get caught up.







:

We're still trying to sell the house, still living with my sister, which is actually going great, and having an all around nice hiatus from real life.

Titus's nights are worse than ever, due to the fact that I'm back to nursing him to sleep in order to "keep the peace" at night in the house with all three kids. Oh well!

Still not pregnant, and pretty surprised by that...

And, I've been playing alot of music lately, now that I guess I'm offically in a band





















We played a show at a great venue in Seattle on the 13th to a packed house and actually made money







Somehow all the right people are hearing our music and liking it







: and showing up.

It's nice to have a grown up outlet.

Emmy--Ahhh! I'm alternating between being jealous of your meat fest, and not so jealous of your accident and you finger. I had 3 surgeries for carpal tunnel/ tendonitis, so I feel you pain!







I'd get it looked at, early therapy can prevent surgery, and it sounds suspicious to me.

Pregnant moms: How is nursing going, if your'e still nursing? I've been meeting other pregnant moms lately with dc's Titus's age and alot of the kids don't like the mommy milk anymore.

Gotta go!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Grace!!

Mommy's milk...Dd weaned herself in a week flat when I first got pg with ds...I had no clue what was going on...she j ust didnt like it anymore, and i fo und out a few days later I was pregnant!

She was 13 mos. Way too young, but she was done!

COME BACKKKK and talk to us some more!!!














:


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

hattoo- i remembered that you asked about books- and in hopes of finding a few new titles for us to wear out, here are eisa's favorites right now-

"what will the weather be like today" by paul rogers and awsome illustrations by kazuko

"the five senses" by maria ruis - we only have "sight" and "hearing"- i sure wish we had the others too. the narrative is not rhyming, but still engaging and the pictures are soo nice.

she also loves "cats know best" by colin eisler (who is a friend of hilger so buy it!) the illustrations are real cute and real real.

she also likes all books about babies including "babies" i forget who wrote that, but it is real popular and rhymes.

she also really likes this library book called "hands can" by cheryl willis hudson.

there you have it- now you can see what our day looks like. we read soo much. i love it and sometimes i am tired of it. i just buy our books at thrift stores, but i am ready to spend some money for christmas on new books. i don't know if it will be a gift for me or for eisa.

hey grace! glad to hear your doing so well in what could be a stressful situatuion. i want to hear your band! too bad about the sleep- is it really as bad as before?

i have heard of a lot of babies self-weaning when the mom becomes pregnant. a woman i know said that her four year old said "mom your milk hurts my belly, can i stop nursing now?"

it is a beautiful day here, when eisa wakes up we are going to go to the park where i used to work. it is a "real" state park with hiking trails and horse trails and all- not so easy to come by around here. should be fun to see all of my old work mates too. they love an excuse to not work.

mcs


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

mcs, what park?

hattoo, we're into a lot of different books. Her favorite is the Foot Book by Dr. Seuss.







Which was also my favorite when I was a kid. I had it memorized, and at the age of two, my uncle thought I was reading it to him.







:

I've got a great book that I love called "On the Day you were born", but Joey could take it or leave it.

"You and me" is a great one, short and rhyming, with absolutely gorgeous illustrations.

oh, and then there's always the freaking Binky book.







My mother and her brilliant ideas.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

sharron anne- clay pit ponds state park- are you taking the day off work? come on!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

When Maddie was 3ish she was afraid of flowers. Would cry during our walks when we strolled past them. She loved snakes. Couldn't get enough of them at the zoo.

Meli: I've been gone overnight before. Chocolate Fountain!!! You must go. It's a great way to recharge. The kids can get extra daddy time in. All will be good.

hattoo: check out the library. They have a ton a good books to look through. And you have to return them in a month, so you are forced into a variety.

I've been sick all weekend. I started some zithromax on Saturday and I feeling much better today. DH wanted me to stay home, but I'm toughing it out at work. He spoiled me all weekend and I did get a lot of rest. The cough is so much better and no more chills. Now I'm hoping that he doesn't get it because he has big plans with his dad and brother for this weekend.

I'm craving peanut butter right now.


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for the book suggestions ladies!! We were at the library today and Sage picked out "Northern Lullaby" (can't remember the author and I left the book downstairs). I skimmed through it and it seems nice. It has beautiful illustrations of Inuit people in it too. I'll let y'all know if it stands up to Sage's fussy tastes!!

I also found a great website (through posts on MDC of course): http://www.magicalchildhood.com. If you haven't already, check it out. It's packed with good play ideas for toddlers, not to mention a great book list. I have a hard time remembering what books I liked as a kid, but this list refreshes your memory and gives new ideas too!

mcs - Thanksgiving went very well, thanks for asking. I did go on Martha Stewarts website as someone? suggested. I actually rely on that website a lot







: I've never gotten a bad recipe from there. Everything always turns out beautifully. The turkey was delish as was the stuffing. I even made 2 pumpkin pies from scratch (not from Martha, but from a never-fail-Mennonite-cookbook). I felt officially grownup feeding my parents and grandmother Thanksgiving dinner.

The reason we were at the library today is that "Rhymes that Bind" started. I love this. It's for kids 0-3 and we sit in a circle and say nursery rhymes, sing songs and do actions. I was babysitting Abby today and she and Sage had a great time. They're both sleeping now, so I'd better go get my floor washed.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Mclisa, thanks for the encouragement! I think I want to go -- just need to work up the nerve to actually give them the money and put it on the calendar.

Re: books, Danny is not really into sitting still and being read to. He does occasionally enjoy pointing at things in a picture book for me to read to him. But all this did remind me of a funny story from Miles's babyhood -- I got The Thumb Book which is a very rhythmic story with a refrain that goes:

Dum ditty dum ditty dum dum dum.

Whenever dh read it it was like he didn't hear the rhythym at all and he would read:

Dum ditty.
Dum ditty.
Dum.
Dum.
Dum.

It drove me crazy!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

hehe! we love the thumb book. sandra boyton is awesome.

and now for the news we've all been waiting for........

it's a BOY!!!!! ds will be the proud big brother to another little monster. he enjoyed watching "baby" on TV







my mum was very excited to be involved and here to be able to see him. dh was so sure that the baby was a girl too







: the first thing we saw on the screen was a penis! dh is already saying that the next child will be a girl. so, wish me luck in the great circ debate. i hope i can convince him not to.







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

aww anne...pm me your addy, i will send you the mothering Case against Circ reprint for free.

It did the trick for my dh. It is written by a doc of 35 yrs...absolutely excellent.

and congrats on another boy!


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

oh how exciting anne!
i am in the middle of studying for midterms so i will be MIA for a while. i just finished a 3 day postpartum doula training, because i want to get involved with a local non-profit that offers free doulas to low-income women. it was intense and now i need to study a LOT.







: everyone!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Congrats, Anne! Yea for boys! ps: I'm routing for a girl next time!

Michelle the student: good luck on midterms! When you get back tell us more about your doula class.

Speaking of doulas: my secretary is due in March. She has an 8yr old, but this will be her dh's first. He's not too sure about the whole delivery process. She's been teasing me that my DH should be her doula since he's been in on 3 deliveries.

me: cough better. my toast from breakfast is giving me heartburn.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

mclisa..you're rooting for a girl for Anne next time, or yourself?? I would think you'd want a boy! even out some of that estrogen!!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

so the debate has already started. so far it's not going well. who would have thought that a little piece of skin could cause hours of arguing. however, the one thing in my favor is that i told him if we don't come to a consensual decision then we should let the boy decide for himself when he is old enough. dh seems pretty open to that so far. i tried putting it int he context of getting a tattoo or peircing. it seems to be making a little more sense ot him this way. ...







: this is really putting a huge damper on the excitement.

thanks for the book bama, i pm'd ya


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

anne, there is also a link in the Case against Circ with a graphic circ video. Shows what happens...

if he insists on it, MAKE him sit there and watch it, its only fair. Then see if he really wants to do it.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anabellee* 
so the debate has already started. so far it's not going well. who would have thought that a little piece of skin could cause hours of arguing. however, the one thing in my favor is that i told him if we don't come to a consensual decision then we should let the boy decide for himself when he is old enough. dh seems pretty open to that so far. i tried putting it int he context of getting a tattoo or peircing. it seems to be making a little more sense ot him this way. ...







: this is really putting a huge damper on the excitement.

thanks for the book bama, i pm'd ya










Don't let it be a debate. Tell him it's not happening, and that's that. If he wanted to infibrulate a baby girl, you'd say "no f'ing way" right? This is no different. You don't need to bargain with your baby's body.
If the "he can decide when he's old enough" arguement seems to make sense to him, maybe push the "he can always decide to have it done, but you can't ever have it UNdone" side?


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah for a boy, Anne!
Sorry it's being dampened by the the circ thing, but we're here to support you! Maybe you and your dh can try and get focused on other exciting boy things that your dh can look forward to, to try and take the focus off the foreskin... Like letting him get stoked on things he can do with two boys...I dunno exactly...

But, I like your approach of it needing to be a mutual agreement, hopefully that can make sense to your dh.

Maybe you can ask him to do some research to prove to you why he thinks it should be done in the first place?

Even the fact that it could theoreticly be done later (not that you want it done at all) can kind of take the pressure off of making the decision *at birth*, giving you guys time to work out your differences.

I have to say that I'm SUPER PROUD OF YOU for being brave enough to try something new!


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

And another thing!









Maybe working hard to validate your dh's opinions in other areas regarding the new baby will help him let go of this area...like really valuing his ideas on baby names, other parenting issues, etc. I can totally see why so many guys's manhood feels threatened over the debate! Man him up!





















, and may the foreskin be with you.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

my favorite point to make is...if mom and dad are both there, and mom doesnt sign for it, it cant be done.

period.

so just dont sign the paper.

that's my solution.


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatsGrace* 
may the foreskin be with you.









:


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

congratulations anne! two boys! hip horah! and i agree with everything that everyone said 'fore me on the skin. ah ha. you have plenty of time before the birth to let dh think about it and to try each of the ideas until an angle catches in his mind.

melissa- that story about the book really made me laugh- i could so perfectly imagine it- and imagine it making me crazy too! by the way- go for it- the chocolate fountain of no youth around. sounds glorious.
i think i am major need of a night with drinks and girl friends. do it for me.

preg.michelle- glad your feeling better. i forgot about heart burn...blech.

michelle from peru- you are amazing. i will look up volunteer oportunities tonight. how is daycare going for louis? when will dp come?

gota put the babe in bed.
mcs


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Yay, Anne, two boys! Only the lucky ones get two boys







Good luck with the circ convrsation --I know that you will prevail.

So nice to hear your sunny voice again, Grace!

Very cool about the doula program, Michelle -- good for you. Do you think it will be hard to go into the hospitals with those women? Thank goodness they will have you there to help, but I imagine a lot of that stuff might be hard to take.

Thanks again for the encouragement ladies .. chocolate fountain of no youth indeed!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

thank you all for the support! i got some really good "mainstream" circ links from the circ thread. dh has a lot of reading material







grace, funny about the starwars comment/pun. dh LOVES starwars and ds is going to be Yoda for halloween









peru michelle-the program sounds wonderful! good luck to you









pgmichelle-are you finding out the gender of your little bean?

emmy-i tried the "brick wall" approach suggested by others on the circ thread and that went very poorly. so, i guess with dh it will be trying to find a way to get his intellectual side.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I got a mirena today!! Woohoo!!

And wow...was that painful or what!!

But its in..and I can focus on getting ds well.

its been a tough decision for me..but I just cant see having another baby when some days I can barely take care of him!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
mclisa..you're rooting for a girl for Anne next time, or yourself?? I would think you'd want a boy! even out some of that estrogen!!









I was routing for Anne to have a girl next time. My nephews still scare me. I'm thinking that sticking with my girl streak is just fine.

And we won't be finding out the gender of this babe until April. I'm going with the 3 yr old that this is a "little sister". Again. I love pink!

(And I avoid the circ issue, though DH did agree last time that he would go with whatever I thought was best.)


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...93#post6308593


----------

